# The difference between



## Linz_1987

OK, so tous Brit's, a purse is where you put money in (a ladies, men call it a wallet). Americans its a bag (what we call a handbag)...

So what do Americans call a purse (what we put money in)?

My mum mainly wants to know 

Sorry if it soundsconfussing! 

Also my mum went on holiday to Toronto - she was at a hotel, eating her dinner. She asked the waitress for a napkin, and they laughed at her, and bought her back asanitry towel. Its just so funny!

Im not offending your language though, I would love to live in America! 

There really isnt that much difference between our language though, but when the difference occurs some funny things can happen!


----------



## Linz_1987

Hmmm, wait a minute.... Is there any difference between Canadian and American language? :?:embarrassed:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> OK, so tous Brit's, a purse is where you put money in (a ladies, men call it a wallet). Americans its a bag (what we call a handbag)...
> 
> So what do Americans call a purse (what we put money in)?


 
im guessing what you call a handbag is what we call a 

pocketbook- 


here a purse wouldnt be a wallet, it would be a handbag or pocketbook..purse,handbag, and pocket book are all the same thing here

what you call a purse...wewould call a wallet or a coin purse


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Also my mum went on holiday to Toronto - she was at a hotel, eating her dinner. She asked the waitress for a napkin, and they laughed at her, and bought her back asanitry towel. Its just so funny!


 here (US) we call them napkins.. i dont know why they gave her a towel.. but i dont know about toronto though, i guess its different there.. 

whats a sanitary towel? is it like a wet wipe?


----------



## Linz_1987

Agh I think I get it... Very complicated! lol 

I never heard of a pocketbook before, You learn something new everyday!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

yep..we call them pocket books..lol...i dont know why though...theyre not little or anything

you hardly hear anybody around here call them handbags...lol...you would probably get stared at really funny if you asked where the handbagswere in the store...he he


----------



## Linz_1987

A napkin here is a tissue, what you wipe your hands on etc.

And a sanitary towel is what women use when they are on their periods.

So in the US what is a napkin to you? and what do you call sanitary towels? 

Hehe this isnt getting rude... honestly


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> A napkin here is a tissue, what you wipe your hands on etc.
> 
> And a sanitary towel is what women use when they are on their periods.
> 
> So in the US what is a napkin to you? and what do you call sanitary towels?
> 
> Hehe this isnt getting rude... honestly


 
a napkin is a napkin...wipe your hands etc. 

i think what your calling a sanitary towel is what we call a wet wipe..like a napkin but it comes wet..i guess is how you would describe it...?..also use it when changing a baby diaper


oh, no.. i know your not being rude...i think its interesting


----------



## Linz_1987

no, a sanitary towel is like a pad what women wear in their knickers when they are on their periods.

I was just wondering what you call one or Canadians call them, as my mum asked for a napkin and they bought out a sanitary towel when she was on holiday in Toronto.

I know whatyou mean by wet wipes, We have them in England but they are COMPLETELY different.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

oh... lol...:laugh:...i know what your talking about now...those are just pads or tampons...

what do you call Q-tips? my mom had a friend who called themear buds

also she hated chocolate and said she didnt have it where she lived


----------



## peapoo_bunny

if you ask for a sanitary towel here they'll give you a wet wipe


----------



## Linz_1987

Q-tips? We do call ear buds ear buds LOL. Them long things with the cotton wool on the ends you clean your ears out with.

Where does your mums friend live??? She doesnt have chocolate where she lives :shock:Wah! Thats mad! N how can you not LOVE chocolate!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Q-tips? We do call ear buds ear buds LOL. Them long things with the cotton wool on the ends you clean your ears out with.
> 
> Where does your mums friend live??? She doesnt have chocolate where she lives :shock:Wah! Thats mad! N how can you not LOVE chocolate!


 yeah thats them..we call ear buds Q-tips ...but ear buds seems to make more sense to me..i have no clue why theyre called q-tips

she lived somewhere in england...i think she just hated nestles chocolate...but im not sure..she said it smelled aweful:shock:


----------



## Linz_1987

OMG nestle chocolate is the best!

Anyway

To be continued...... :sleep:


----------



## thor

:shock:I do hope this is not most embarassing, but in Canada, at a restaurant, I do believe a "napkin" would be considered (excuse the crudeness) a thin papering to wipe ones' hands/ and/or mouth after or during a meal. Excuse me again, but a 'sanitary napkin' might be purchased at the local drug store. I do not mean to imply any disrespect, but this is only from my own experience.


----------



## Linz_1987

Your not being rude at all! I was really interested to know. And im trying to think of something else that you call different.... lol


----------



## aurora369

Well there's the elevator here and I believe you guys call it a lift.

French fries and chips.

Soccer and foot ball.

Those are the ones I know off the top of my head...

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> yep..we call them pocket books..lol...i dont know why though...theyre not little or anything
> 
> you hardly hear anybody around here call them handbags...lol...you would probably get stared at really funny if you asked where the handbagswere in the store...he he


 Actually - where my mom lives (Aroostook County in Northern Maine) they are known as "handbags"....even by people my age (I'm in my mid forties and mom is 78). To this day, even though I don't live up there - I call them handbags too as that was what they were called when I was growing up!

Peg


----------



## Linz_1987

I know you call Dummys Paccifires (sp), Biscuits Cookies. Really there isnt that much difference, but I honestly have never heard of a pocketbook before! Or even q-tips. I really cant think of any more.

Oh wait ! Heres one.

You call trousers pants? So what do you call what we call pants? i.e knickers, boxers etc? Or do you just call them knickers etc?


....or even Under- Pants?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Oh wait ! Heres one.
> 
> You call trousers pants? So what do you call what we call pants? i.e knickers, boxers etc? Or do you just call them knickers etc?
> 
> 
> ....or even Under- Pants?


under-pants... would be under-wear.. but some older people i know call them bloomers..lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> yep..we call them pocket books..lol...i dont know why though...theyre not little or anything
> 
> you hardly hear anybody around here call them handbags...lol...you would probably get stared at really funny if you asked where the handbagswere in the store...he he
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - where my mom lives (Aroostook County in Northern Maine) they are known as "handbags"....even by people my age (I'm in my mid forties and mom is 78). To this day, even though I don't live up there - I call them handbags too as that was what they were called when I was growing up!
> 
> Peg
Click to expand...

really?...well, i guess thats just wherei live then... you occasionally hear someone say handbag..but most people just say pocketbook or purse


----------



## cheryl

linz this is a good subject and i am glad that you brought it up

over here in aussie land we also call a bag,a handbag or bag

a womans purse..purse

a mens purse..wallet

we also call a napkin a serviette,to wipe your hands

q tips..we call cotton buds

diaper..we call nappies

pacifier..we call dummy

wet towels that you use for babies..we call wet ones

cookies..we call biscuits

we call a lift a lift and elevator,the automatic stairs that take you up we call esculater

french fries..we call hot chips,french fries to us is very thin hot chips.



i know there are so many differences but i just cannot think of any at the moment



cheryl..


----------



## thor

Linz...I had an english friend who constantly called kleenex 'tissues'! No one here (that I know) calls kleenex tissues! Based on all the british mystery novels I read, you seem to say "lie-in" for a sleep in, and a "sit-down" for a rest(?). My british friend also said canadians use the word 'hilarious' quite a bit.


----------



## TinysMom

This is so funny - I think some of it could also be generational...

I call Kleenex "tissues" all the time. Toilet paper is called that or "bathroom tissue"...


----------



## peapoo_bunny

here kleenex is a brand of tissue, but we all call them tissues, not kleenex


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Wow!!! It's amazing to see the differences just with the people that respond who are in the US. 

The 'young' crowd refers to 'handbag' as a purse which is something we keep our checkbooks, wallet/change purses in. While the older generations call it a handbag. 

A 'wallet' is a man's item to carry his money/credit cards etc in. 

Change Purse/Wallet are the terms for the women's item that holds the money/credit cards etc. 

Kleenex is the brand of tissue but people refer to every tissue as a 'kleenex' even if its 'another' brand. 

'Your' sanitary towelis refered to as a pad, tampon or sanitary napkin. 

'Our' sanitary napkins are wet ones thats also 'anti-bacterial'. 

Garage sales are home sells where the saleis done 'in the garage'. While in otherstates it means it's a sale of tools, equiptment etc. Yard sales are home sells where the actual sale takes place in your yard. However, in other states it's a sale for the 'women' with clothes, household items etc. 

I refer to Pepsi, Coke, Root Beer etc as both Pop and Soda just depending on what I feel like saying LOL! That's just part of me that's never left 'Virginia'. LOL! 

Under-pants are underwear, panties, bloomers, undergarment..... it just depends what generation you are speaking to.


----------



## TinysMom

What is always funny to me - is to hear my mom (and my Grandma used to do it too) say they are going "uptown".

Mind you....they were uphill of the town....so why was it "Up" town?

Peg


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry

*some, but there are some subtle spelling differences like : **colour - color*

*tLinz_1987 wrote: *


> Hmmm, wait a minute.... Is there any difference between Canadian and American language? :?:embarrassed:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*TinysMom wrote: *


> What is always funny to me - is to hear my mom (and my Grandma used to do it too) say they are going "uptown".
> 
> Mind you....they were uphill of the town....so why was it "Up" town?
> 
> Peg


 I live in a village of about 100 people that has 2 four way stop signs and a stop sign at the end of every alley (7 paved allies WITH speedbumps AND names!). The town is like an "H" two roads and one road that connects the 'two roads'. 

Now, I've heard people saying they are going 'downtown'...in this village!:dunno It's like.. ummmm where's that!?!?! onder:

You can walk the whole town in 10 mintues and thats including walking up and down every alley and up and down the road. :disgust:


----------



## TinysMom

Yeah - with mom's town - if you blink twice you'd miss most of it. So it always struck me as funny. 

Peg


----------



## naturestee

I hear "pop" versus "soda" versus "soda pop" a lot. When I used to work at a restaurant, I hated it when people (mainly from the South) asked for a Coke to drink. Because by the brand name Coke they actually mean any soda under the sun, and I was supposed to know to ask them "What type of Coke?" and they would say something like Mountain Dew. Talk about confusing!


----------



## cheryl

this is so funny,

here in australia if you ask for a coke that is exactly what you get,a bottle or can of coke.

we dont say soda or soda pop,if you did you might get a strange look lol

we have sooo many garage sales over here,people just selling their unwanted things could be anything.

kleenex is a brand of tissue,we just call tissues

underwear,knickers,boys underwear we call jocks or the good old boxer shorts,a lot of guys here are going from wearing jocks to boxer shorts lol.



bloomers are like old peoples knickers lol



cheryl..


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*naturestee wrote: *


> I hear "pop" versus "soda" versus "soda pop" a lot. When I used to work at a restaurant, I hated it when people (mainly from the South) asked for a Coke to drink. Because by the brand name Coke they actually mean any soda under the sun, and I was supposed to know to ask them "What type of Coke?" and they would say something like Mountain Dew. Talk about confusing!


 

wow...i live in the south and ive never heard anybody do that.....?onder:

our small town is very easy to miss

i always say soda...or just say the name ( moutain dew , coke, etc.) of the soda...for some reason ive always thought just saying ''pop'' sounds funny... 

i usually say pocketbook and not purse... some things just sound weird to me:dunno:

garage sale here is when you want to clean out your garage, so you sell the stuff in it

yard sale is just like the name...selling stuff in ( or on..??) your yard...lol


----------



## Linz_1987

We dont normally have yard or garage sales here. We have 'car boot sales' which is basically filling up your boot (or trunk) of your car with the stuff you want to get rid of, and drive off to a random field, where everybody is going. To buy or to sell from the boot of your car the things you dont want. 

Literally, im not joking, it is just a 'random' field!


----------



## TinysMom

Ooh - the car boot sales sound like fun!!!!


----------



## Linz_1987

Ok this might sound a bit weird... or Im not sure if my mum is joking about, but she said she has heard alot of people say "Pussy footing around'.... It sounds a bit rude to me but I am not sure lol. 

So what does it really mean? And do you guys use it alot or not? Or is it just in the silly cowboy films my mum watches


----------



## Nadezhda

*

Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Hmmm, wait a minute.... Is there any difference between Canadian and American language?


*

Canadian is generally a mix between American and British. Example:

Tire Centre - Canadian
Tyre Centre - British
Tire Center - American

Of course, if you're in Newfounland, all bets are off. They speak something weird, I tell ya. The differences between specific words like "Kleenex" vs "Tissue" vary depending on where in Canada you are. If you're in Quebec, don't expect to understand half of what they say, whether you're American, British, or French.
*


----------



## naturestee

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Ok this might sound a bit weird... or Im not sure if my mum is joking about, but she said she has heard alot of people say "Pussy footing around'.... It sounds a bit rude to me but I am not sure lol.
> 
> So what does it really mean? And do you guys use it alot or not? Or is it just in the silly cowboy films my mum watches


 
It's like tip-toeing around. It can mean that someone is being sneaky, or it can be used to say that someone is avoiding something.

For example, "I asked Harry why he broke up with his girlfriend, but he kept pussy footing around the subject."

FYI, "pussy" can also mean "cat!"


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Ok this might sound a bit weird... or Im not sure if my mum is joking about, but she said she has heard alot of people say "Pussy footing around'.... It sounds a bit rude to me but I am not sure lol.
> 
> So what does it really mean? And do you guys use it alot or not? Or is it just in the silly cowboy films my mum watches


 we dont usuallysay pussy footing around, but i guess some people do....

some people (and i know its weird) say "your beating a dead horse" which means - wasting time ..its not gonna happen any time soon..etc

oh...does anybody ever use this one ..." gotta talk to a man about a dog''?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

we usually go to flea markets instead of garage or yard sales


----------



## Linz_1987

What does "gotta talk to a man about a dog" mean?

And what IS a flea market??? :?


----------



## LessThanAnNa

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Hmmm, wait a minute.... Is there any difference between Canadian and American language? :?:embarrassed:


 

Yes, yes there is! Alot of time it's minor, but there are alot of spelling differences. I was born in Poland, but moved to Canada when I was 6 and learned the language quickly. For some reason American's seem to neglect the letter 'u'. 

Like..

American= Color Canadian= Colour

I notice things like that alot when talking to people online, ofcourse.. both are correct.. depending on which dictionary you look into! Heh. The soda and pop thing are a good example too. I always say 'pop'. 

Hm.. I live in Niagara Falls now, which is a major tourist city, and I've worked at large souvenir stores, so I've witnessed many of them. I remember lots of Americans asking for the 'restrooms' and I'd point them to the door with the big sign that says 'washrooms' on it. 

Oh.. I have so many tourist-stories, it's ridiculous. A man once asked me if we had any I 'heart' NY shirts, and when I told him no, he asked where he could find them.. I suggested that he should cross the border and try New York.


----------



## naturestee

A flea market is where a bunch of people get together, usually at a park or county fair grounds, and sell stuff like antiques or garage/yard sale type things (used clothes, tools, etc.). Sometimes there will be vendors selling new things like crafts, and there's often a food stand or two. Flea markets can get BIG!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> What does "gotta talk to a man about a dog" mean?
> 
> And what IS a flea market??? :?


 
gotta talk to a man about a dog - umm..is when you have to use the restroom

we actually have a flea market where theyre almost always having one on the wknds...there are rows and rows of booth/stands/tables where people are selling stuff... most of it has a roof over it incase it rains, but the outside part is no fun if its raining.. people rent a booth for about $10 to sell their stuff


washrooms? i can see why someone from the US would ask where the restroom is...i probably would have...lol


----------



## nose_twitch

Hehehe, my bf is Australian, and I found out very quickly that "fanny" means something different there than here....

:bunnydance:LoLthis is an Australian/American bunny.


----------



## Linz_1987

What do you both call a 'fanny'?

Here its another word for a womens *ahem*


----------



## nose_twitch

Fanny in England and Australia = front bum

Fanny in United States = back bum

:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987

I cant believe you guys call it a restroom when here its just plain toilet, bog or loo'slol. You have sofas and stuff in your 'restrooms' dont you? I dont see the point in that. 

The public toilets in england always stink so always want to get out of them as quick as possible! Not sit on a sofa and have a chat. 


Its great seeing how different cultures say things, and what they do/have. I really must visit America some day!


----------



## Linz_1987

So both women and men have a fanny in the US? LOL


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I cant believe you guys call it a restroom when here its just plain toilet, bog or loo'slol. You have sofas and stuff in your 'restrooms' dont you? I dont see the point in that.
> 
> The public toilets in england always stink so always want to get out of them as quick as possible! Not sit on a sofa and have a chat.
> 
> 
> Its great seeing how different cultures say things, and what they do/have. I really must visit America some day!


 restroom is just used for a public bathroom...actually i call everything bathroom, not restroom...unless asking at a restaurant..then you say restroom... umm...usually our public bathrooms dont have couches...and they stink also, so i never use them. 

here, fanny is just someones backside.but we usually dont even use that word at all


----------



## Nadezhda

Generally, we only use it when talking about 'fanny-packs' which are like purse-bags that attach around your hips like a belt. Lol!

One thing that is neglected, are the uniquely Canadian things. I have a book about it, I will try to grab it tomorrow. It talks about tuoques, and two-sixers, and the Norwester, and so on


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Nadezhda wrote: *


> Generally, we only use it when talking about 'fanny-packs' which are like purse-bags that attach around your hips like a belt. Lol!


They're called bum-bags over here.


----------



## Linz_1987

LOL yer! Good ol' bum bags!

I think your 'fanny packs' is a better name for them for over here, as I have never yet seen anyone wear it on their bum, but always at the front! i.e Fanny 

I have a book about cockney slang, what some people in england sometimes use.

They are a bit like ' gotta talk to a man about a dog' kinda language.

For example we have "Apples and Pears, Stairs"

But these days hardly anybody uses them!


----------



## thor

Just off topic slightly, what are "eggs and chips"? I notice in my Morse mysteries, Lewis:inlove:seems to eat these alot. Thanks.


----------



## Linz_1987

i suppose its just like a fried egg and chips? Ive never had that before though


----------



## LuvaBun

*thor wrote: *


> Just off topic slightly, what are "eggs and chips"? I notice in my Morse mysteries, Lewis:inlove:seems to eat these alot. Thanks.


 
Usually fried eggs and French fries 

Oh, and while in te States eggs are sunny side up, in the UK we just have them 'runny' 

Jan


----------



## bunnydude

:nicethread

I think spelling differs also. One thing that sticks out in my mind is 's' vs. 'z'. I had a French teacher a few years ago who was a British citizen, and she would use an 's' in "realize" where Americans would normally use a 'z'. Same thing with utilize, etc.

And in the states we joke that the US and UK are "two countries separated by a common language"


----------



## KatyG

Could someone American tell me what "Bleachers" are? i.e in the Gwen stefani song "Hollaback girl" she says "Meet me at the bleachers" and I have read that word in other places too.


----------



## bunnydude

Bleachers are what we call seats in a sports arena or playing field.


----------



## KatyG

cool, thanks bunnydude!


----------



## alfie and angel

and what are 'bangs' as in hair?

Not been on in a couple of days - Linz - love your description of car boot sales!


----------



## nose_twitch

Hair "bangs" are called fringe over there, I think.


----------



## alfie and angel

Thanks - always wondered...


----------



## Nadezhda

Ah yes, and when one talks in UK about the great 'bangs' their hairdresser gave them, they might get a little offended at you talking about your personal relationships so blatently in public


----------



## LuvaBun

*Nadezhda wrote: *


> Ah yes, and when one talks in UK about the great 'bangs' their hairdresser gave them, they might get a little offended at you talking about your personal relationships so blatently in public


 :rofl:

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987

I can see where you get the 'bang' from a fringe. Because when you cut a horse's tail straight across its called 'banging' (or you can feather it).

I bet its called something different in the US though!


----------



## loplover

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I can see where you get the 'bang' from a fringe. Because when you cut a horse's tail straight across its called 'banging' (or you can feather it).
> 
> I bet its called something different in the US though!


 

Yep that would be to bob a horses tail 

so what do you call bleachers?

Also how comon is it to eat beans for breakfast there and how do you prepare them?


----------



## Linz_1987

We dont have bleachers in the UK. We have benches, but thats it.

Beans as in baked beans? We have baked beans with a fried breakfast.


----------



## Linz_1987

We dont have bleachers in the UK, we have benches, but they dont go up in levels like bleachers. 

Do you mean baked beans? We have baked beans with fried breakfasts someitmes.


Meh my computer went wrong so i had to do it again, but not realizing i had posted it already!


----------



## dreamgal042

I went to france this past summer (and yes, french is very different from american) in the company of 4 canadian teenagers. the only main difference I saw was pronunciation of words like "car" and "bar".


----------



## maherwoman

*Ok...I gotta get into this...got a few questions myself now!

What is "Apples and Pears, Stairs"????

Linz_1987 wrote: *


> LOL yer! Good ol' bum bags!
> 
> I think your 'fanny packs' is a better name for them for over here, as I have never yet seen anyone wear it on their bum, but always at the front! i.e Fanny
> 
> I have a book about ****ney slang, what some people in england sometimes use.
> 
> They are a bit like ' gotta talk to a man about a dog' kinda language.
> 
> For example we have *"Apples and Pears, Stairs"*
> 
> But these days hardly anybody uses them!


----------



## maherwoman

I'd bed my Canadian husband would LOVE this discussion...LMBO!!


----------



## Linz_1987

'Apples and pears, stairs' is just like slang rhyming. But its called Cockney Slang. 

_" Cockney Rhyming Slang is a variety of idiomatic speech in which a particular word is replaced with a phrase of two or three words which rhymes with it. The slang originated in London...."_

Bar of soap - dope

Brighton Pier - queer

Brother and sister - a blister

Rabbit hutch - crotch 

They are weird really! And very pointless!


----------



## bojay

My friend in Australia says she has several *pot plants* growing her in house. :shock:

A pot plant in the US is illegal.


----------



## alfie and angel

itdoes seempointless but people still use it and it's funny.

you take a pair of related words- the last of the pair should sound like the word you would normally use - then you use the first of the pair to refer to it.

dog = phone (dog and bone)

trouble =wife (trouble and strife)

grass = play (grass and hay)

liza =telly (liza minelli)


----------



## alfie and angel

*bojay wrote: *


> My friend in Australia says she has several *pot plants* growing her in house. :shock:
> 
> A pot plant in the US is illegal.


 



Ha ha ha - that's funny - all our grannies grow pot plants here - I'd never thought of the alternative meaning!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

yeah pot plants are illegal, but we do have potted plants


----------



## Linz_1987

LOL Pot plants, thats so funny! A pot plant here is illegal too, its just that they have two meanings. You just need to go to a garden centre and ask for a Pot Plant and they will give you one! LOL

Ive heard a few of you mention a 'futon'... what is one???


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> LOL Pot plants, thats so funny! A pot plant here is illegal too, its just that they have two meanings. You just need to go to a garden centre and ask for a Pot Plant and they will give you one! LOL
> 
> Ive heard a few of you mention a 'futon'... what is one???


a futon is a couch that folds out into a bed


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> LOL Pot plants, thats so funny! A pot plant here is illegal too, its just that they have two meanings. You just need to go to a garden centre and ask for a Pot Plant and they will give you one! LOL
> 
> Ive heard a few of you mention a 'futon'... what is one???


 i think a futon is a couch that folds out into a bed

ooops double posted for some reason


----------



## Linz_1987

So a 'futon' is a 'sofa bed'? lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny

yeah..but our family usually just calls them pull out beds


----------



## maherwoman

*Oh, man...I totally typed this wrong...I was REALLY tired...LOL!! I meant to type in "I bet"...LMBO!! Oh dear...:shock::foreheadsmack::lookaround

maherwoman wrote: *


> I'd bed my Canadian husband would LOVE this discussion...LMBO!!


----------



## proxima centauri

Speaking of sofas...

in Canada, especially in western Canada, a three seater is called a "chesterfield".


Some funny albeit sexual ones:

rubber -> eraser
rubber -> condom

... more to come as I think of it.


----------



## cheryl

*bojay wrote: *


> My friend in Australia says she has several *pot plants* growing her in house. :shock:
> 
> A pot plant in the US is illegal.


 

:laugh:that is soooo funny,i had such a giggle,im australian and i never even thought of the other meaning,ohh i just gotta tell everyone this one now.



cheryl


----------



## thor

Oh-by the bye-I just remembered something. Perhaps this may be more of a difference between canadian and american, rather than british, but...While on vacation to the western U.S., I've notice that if I want to have a tea, I must refer to this as a "hot" tea, lest I be given an iced tea. I've found this out by asking for a "tea" with my meal, and I'll get a tall glass of iced tea. Most peculiar. Another difference I've noticed, is that I will have to ask for vinegar with my fries whenever I travel to restaurants in the states, but vinegar always seems to be on the tables in canadian restaurants. Also, I'm not too fond of malt vinegar (like malt beers); I prefer mine white. I'm not nitpicking, but I've also noticed that some american stores will not accept canadian pennies, but in Canada, I've yet to see a store not accept an american penny.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*thor wrote: *


> Oh-by the bye-I just remembered something. Perhaps this may be more of a difference between canadian and american, rather than british, but...While on vacation to the western U.S., I've notice that if I want to have a tea, I must refer to this as a "hot" tea, lest I be given an iced tea. I've found this out by asking for a "tea" with my meal, and I'll get a tall glass of iced tea. Most peculiar. Another difference I've noticed, is that I will have to ask for vinegar with my fries whenever I travel to restaurants in the states, but vinegar always seems to be on the tables in canadian restaurants. Also, I'm not too fond of malt vinegar (like malt beers); I prefer mine white. I'm not nitpicking, but I've also noticed that some american stores will not accept canadian pennies, but in Canada, I've yet to see a store not accept an american penny.


 man we have lots of canadian pennies...nobody really checks them...

vinegar? on fries? people around us tend to hate vinegar, we only use it to clean the coffee maker, die easter eggs, and sometimes in slaw

people here do love their sweat tea!!!! who knows how many things of tea waitresses have to make around here...lol..ive only drank hot tea once at a tea party when i was 10 or 11


----------



## LuvaBun

In the UK, vinegar (usually malt) on fries is almost a 'must have' 

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch

I just found out another difference today. I was driving and talking to my Australian bf on the phone. He said, "Hey, I can hear your indicator."

I guess he meant turn signal? Hahaha.


----------



## proxima centauri

And in Quebec, a turn signal is a "flasher".


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> And in Quebec, a turn signal is a "flasher".


 Here a flasher is a stop light that blinks red or yellow. But thats just my little town and we are 'different' LOL!


----------



## Meganc731

OMG I just read this thread and I LOVE it!! When I was a kid I went to an international school, so from the time I was 5 until I was 10 I was in a British curriculum. When we moved back to the US I had so many language barriers, it took me almost 2 years until all the brit was out of me. I remember my first week at my new American school, the teacher told me to put my homework in the bin (I thought she was talking about the trash can) and I kept asking her if she was sure I was supposed to put it in the bin, and she insisted that I put it in the bin. Finally I went over to the trash and threw it away, at which point she started yelling at me. It was so embarrassing!! Obviously, the teachers I had weren't that patient with my language barriers. I really can't remember that many words now that are different. My favorite is that in England instead of "exit" signs they have "way out" signs. 

One thing that I'm not sure if people from other countries know, is that in the US people talk differently in different parts of the country. I didn't realize it until I got a bit older. Sweet Tea is Iced Tea with sugar already in it and you can usually only find it in the south. I didn't even know it existed until 2 years ago!!  Not all American's say Y'all. Soda and Pop are a big thing, in some parts of the country you might ask for a Pop and they have no idea what you're talking about. 

Back to the original post, in the US sanitary napkin canmean the type of pad that your mom was given. And if someone already knows what you're talking about you might refer to it as a napkin for short, but if someone asked for a napkin, most people would automatically give them a regular napkin that you would wipe your hands and mouth with, they would not assume you were asking for a pad. Maybe it's just me, but if I were in that situation, and I thought she was asking for a pad, I probably would have clarified with her.

So now I have a really dumb question. There seem to be3 accents in the US, southern, new england, possibly midwestern???, and then the way people talk when they're not southern or new englanders. What is that accent called, or is it not called anything? And do midwesterners have an accent? My other question for anyone outside the US, is can you hear the difference in the American accents? When I was little I had a total british accent and I don't remember hearing a difference in the American accents. If you can hear a difference is one harder to understand than another? 

LOL fun thread.

Megan


----------



## naturestee

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> And in Quebec, a turn signal is a "flasher".



Here, a "flasher" is someone who flashes his naughty bits at someone!

Don't forget about Western US accents, Minnesota/ Northern Michiganaccents (Yoopers! Or think Fargo.) and so manyothers. We all talk different.


----------



## Linz_1987

I call them indicators here. The directionsignals on a car. In the UK also a flasher is someone who isflashing their dirty bits at you. I think thats funny.

When I watch tv and an American comes on, I cant tell where abouts they come from. They all sound the same to me... American!

I am pleased I started this thread as I am learning loadz each time someone posts on it.


----------



## Linz_1987

Meh, double post again :X


----------



## peapoo_bunny

people call flashing mooning here


----------



## proxima centauri

English being my second language, I didn't really understand it well enough until I was about 12.

In the 1st year I learned english, I would say I could tell thedifference between the british and north-american accent (the way mostactors on television speak).

I could also say if someone was from the southernmost part of theU.S.A. but I might not have been able to understand what the personwould say.

It took me a few years to be able to understand someone speaking with abritish or thick texan accent. Although since the southern accentusually means the person speaks really slowly, it might help, dependingon the situation.

I went in the Canadian Maritimes one year with my wife, and although Ispeak english on a daily basis with her (she is a native englishspeaker), I had the hardest time understand sometimes. 

These days, I can probably differenciate most accents, although some are so close it's hard to tell.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

you can usually tell who's from the north andwho's from the south here....whenever i go up north with my friends,people ask usa whole bunch of questionsbecause theythink our accent is funny


----------



## thor

When I was growing up, a 'turn signal' wascalled a 'blinker'. Boy, I must be old! (turnsignal on a car, that is). Also, as much as I love themulti-purpose vinegar, I too, use it to clean the floor and coffee pot,etc. 5 gallons goes a long way!


----------



## Linz_1987

On a post recently I notice someone saying already 'Shredded' cheese.

Here in England we call it 'Grated' Cheese. And we grate cheese with a 'Cheese Grater'.


----------



## cheryl

yeah,here in aussie land we call it shredded cheese as well,that you buy from the shop,it has already been shredded for you 



some people do also say,like when they are cooking,can you grate the cheese please 



and the turn signals in the car,we do call them indicators,some people also call them blinkers.



at the moment the australians are getting into a bit of trouble byusing the bloody and hell words,for our international tourismcommercials.

they are every day words to us aussies,example...when someone cuts meoff when im driving i will say..bloody hell,,bloody drivers lol,itdoesnt mean nothing its just the aussie language,butoverseaspeople have taken affence to it lol



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Same here! I always say bloody. 

But the english are getting told off for saying "God" and "Jesuschrist" in another manner asaparently it insults christians.But I always say it. I am trying really hard not to say it as I havesaid it nearly all my life. (and Im christian!)

I always thought saying that was better than swearing with the F word etc, but come to think of it, maybe not :?.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> *At the moment the australians are getting into a bit oftrouble by using the bloody and hell words,for our internationaltourism commercials.*
> 
> they are every day words to us aussies,example...when someone cuts meoff when im driving i will say..bloody hell,,bloody drivers lol,itdoesnt mean nothing its just the aussie language,butoverseaspeople have taken affence to it lol
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl


I saw this on a commercial the other day. The girl was standing on thebeach and said, "What the Hell are you waiting for?" or something likethat. I was taken aback by that andmade a comment out loadabout itjust because where i'm from, that is very close to acuss word. There's just not many people walking around saying it. 

Although, this totally contradicts what i just said...i DO think it's a cool phrase, just not common, or really accepted.

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> So a 'futon' is a 'sofa bed'? lol





Thisis a futon, but not all futons out there pull out to make a bed. Myfriend has one that is just a sleeper, not a bed.



Ellie


----------



## cheryl

we say those as well,like for gods sake shut upwill ya lol,jesus christ,,i dropped it again,its just a language,iwonder why those were used in the first place,maybe it does soundbetter than swearing in itself lol



cheryl


----------



## Bramble Briar86

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> we say those as well,like for gods sake shut up will yalol,jesus christ,,i dropped it again,its just a language,i wonder whythose were used in the first place,maybe it does sound better thanswearing in itself lol
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl




Yes, a lot of people say those exact two phrases over here, not thati'm codoning using them by any means, it's just what some people say. 

Ellie


----------



## cheryl

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> *cheryl13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *At themoment the australians are getting into a bit of trouble by using thebloody and hell words,for our international tourism commercials.*
> 
> they are every day words to us aussies,example...when someone cuts meoff when im driving i will say..bloody hell,,bloody drivers lol,itdoesnt mean nothing its just the aussie language,butoverseaspeople have taken affence to it lol
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on a commercial the other day. The girl was standing on thebeach and said, "What the Hell are you waiting for?" or something likethat. I was taken aback by that andmade a comment out loadabout itjust because where i'm from, that is very close to acuss word. There's just not many people walking around saying it.
> 
> Although, this totally contradicts what i just said...i DO think it's a cool phrase, just not common, or really accepted.
> 
> Ellie
Click to expand...

thats the commercial everyone is talking about,it has been a big debateover here,i just dont think people stop and realize what they aresaying,it has just been around for manyyears,so alot of aussies have just grown with it,it is just a part of our everdaylanguage lol



cheryl


----------



## nose_twitch

I love how australians speak; it quite franklyturns me on. So for christ sake, swear all bloody daylong. Ooaroo!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

if you say for Gods/Christ's sake around hereyou would probably offend somebody....some people arround here get madwhen you say crap and stuff like that...

there was this one girl in 6th grade with me who always said "shoot a monkey"...lol

one of my teachers i have now considers EVERYTHING a bad word... if yousay shutup or stupid he says "dont say the S word"...and you betterhope you never say crap around him...

a lot of people say gosh here


----------



## NZminilops

We have that Aussie ad here in NZ too, andbloody and hell and even sh*t are normal every day words to me/us. Ithink the girl in the ad says "so where the bloody hell are you?" orsomething like that. Classic!

Thanks to cheryl13 for pointing me to this thread.

Oh another thing I thought I would mention was coroplast, it isn'tcalled that here. It's either corplast (very rare) or 'realestatesignage' as signs on houses for sale all use it. I spent weeks lookingfor 'coroplast' and couldn't find it till I finally realised what itactually is. When I found out it was the stuff they make realestatesigns from I was kicking myself as I could have gotten some for free.

Cheerios are cocktail sausages here
Gangstas are homies
Stick shift is a manual
Pocketbook/purse is a handbag always
French fries are shoestrings or just fries
Also we don't have alfalfa or timothy hay
Leer means oggle at in a creepy manner, 'wary' means cautious
A crock is a dish - only time I hear people say crock is when they say "that's a crock of sh*t" meaning that's a lie.
Soda pop is fizzy drink
Thongs are jandels in Australia, we don't use thong in NZ
A thong in America would be a g-string here
I think some americans say grill rather than barbeque
A trailer is a caravan
A winebago is a motor home
Underwear is undies for both sex, briefs for men and knickers for woman.
I have heard some Americans refer to a love seat, that would be a two seater couch here
I have heard some people say icebox? Not for a long time though. Anicebox to me I would think would be the freezer part of a fridge.


That's all I can think of at the mo


----------



## Linz_1987

*minilops wrote:*


> We have that Aussie ad here in NZ too, and bloody and helland even sh*t are normal every day words to me/us. I think the girl inthe ad says "so where the bloody hell are you?" or something like that.Classic!
> 
> Thanks to cheryl13 for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> Oh another thing I thought I would mention was coroplast, it isn'tcalled that here. It's either corplast (very rare) or 'realestatesignage' as signs on houses for sale all use it. I spent weeks lookingfor 'coroplast' and couldn't find it till I finally realised what itactually is. When I found out it was the stuff they make realestatesigns from I was kicking myself as I could have gotten some for free.
> 
> Cheerios are cocktail sausages here
> Gangstas are homies
> Stick shift is a manual
> Pocketbook/purse is a handbag always
> French fries are shoestrings or just fries
> Also we don't have alfalfa or timothy hay
> Leer means oggle at in a creepy manner, 'wary' means cautious
> A crock is a dish - only time I hear people say crock is when they say "that's a crock of sh*t" meaning that's a lie.
> Soda pop is fizzy drink
> Thongs are jandels in Australia, we don't use thong in NZ
> A thong in America would be a g-string here
> I think some americans say grill rather than barbeque
> A trailer is a caravan
> A winebago is a motor home
> Underwear is undies for both sex, briefs for men and knickers for woman.
> I have heard some Americans refer to a love seat, that would be a two seater couch here
> I have heard some people say icebox? Not for a long time though. Anicebox to me I would think would be the freezer part of a fridge.
> 
> 
> That's all I can think of at the mo




A trailer here is like a big box on wheels that you pull with your car with all your holiday gear in it.

A horse trailer is what you tow horses in to shows etc

A caravan is what you calla motor home

An Ice box to me is a big box, and you put blocks of ice at the bottomand fill the box up with food for a picnic, so it stays cold for whenyou eat it. We use the word all the time as we have one!

We have alfafa here but not timothy hay. We also have hayledge which is like sweet hay.

Pop or soda is soft or fizzy drinks.

French fries are chips.

Cheerios are a type of breakfast cereal.

And Gangsters are chavs.


----------



## NZminilops

Linz_1987

Oh ok - what you call an ice box we call a chilly bin in NZ . A bigplastic tub with lid usually white and blue with a carry handle and youpack it with ice and beer, or put your food and drinks in it to take tothe beach.

A lot of NZders call eachother 'mate' especially to people you don'tknow well. Also bro and cuz (as in cousin) is used a lot for friends.There is a lot of cultural stuff we have from the large Maori andSamoan populations we have living here. The town where I live isextremely multi-cultural! I love living here.

David, my Ohio friend, call's utes trucks which always sounds funny to me. When I think of a truck I think of a big log hauler.

Oh - and mac and cheese is another. We just call it macaroni here.

I did actually think of some more when I was almost asleep last night but I've forgotten them now :?.


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> A caravan is what you calla motor home




A "caravan" here, would be a minivan made by Dodge. Something that guys dread being seendriving around in.



*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> ...a big box, andyou put blocks of ice at the bottom and fill the box up with food for apicnic, so it stays cold for when you eat it. We use the word all thetime as we have one!





I would call that a cooler....and I have one too! Actually I have several .


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*minilops wrote:*


> David, my Ohio friend, call's utes trucks which alwayssounds funny to me. When I think of a truck I think of a big log hauler.


I'm assuming utes is a Sports Utility Vechile... like a Blazer or Jimmy?

My parents have an SUV and call it their 'truck'. The reason for thisis because the SUV is made from a pick-up truck frame. I joke with myparents all the time about their 'truck' because I've got a pick-uptruck. Irefer to SUV's as wanna-bepickup trucks.They canhaul like most pick-up trucks but have the 'minivan'passanger capability. The same aspect applies withCaravans/Minivans as they are made from a station wagonframe. 

I'm not sure if that's just an 'Ohio' thing as my aunt in Massachuetts calls a Utility Vehicle an SUV.

Now I call a 'big log hauler' a Semi. 

A 'Trailer' is an enclosed box or aflatbedtrailerthatyou haul items in attached to your SUV or Pick-Up. 

A camper is a 'motor home' that attachs to your pick-up/SUV and an RV is a 'motor home'.


----------



## NZminilops

Never heard of a Blazer ir a Jimmy before. A utein NZ is like a flatbed thing, a small vehicle with the front bit likea car and a flat tray at the back for carrying stuff. An SUV would be abig off roader thing, more commonly used now days on normal roads oreven as 'people movers'.

It's amazing how it's the same language but it's so different...sointeresting . I will attach a pic to this of what an SUV is in NewZealand. Occasionally I have heard pepple refer to these as trucks butit is pretty unusual.

What I think of as a semi is a gun! :shock:


----------



## Crisi1987

i have a question.. ive always wondered this...

what does everyone call a "water fountain" where you drink from at a school or a public park?

here in wisconsin.. well at least where i am ive noticed everyone callsit a bubbler, but when i talk to my family who are in minnesota theyget upset and say its a water fountain and dont even know what abubbler is until i show it to them.


----------



## Linz_1987

Uh, the picture you have posted to me is a four track, or an off road vehicle like a landrover.

And a water fountain is a water fountain hereWe always use to call them water fountains at school.


----------



## cheryl

The American SUV would be the Aussie 4WD (four wheel drive)









cheryl


----------



## cheryl

Hehe,i finally heard the word pocketbook,i waswatching the simpsons with my son,and Homer was telling Marge that shebetter hold on tight to her pocketbook :lol:



cheryl


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote: *


> Linz_1987
> 
> Oh ok - what you call an ice box we call a chilly bin in NZ . A bigplastic tub with lid usually white and blue with a carry handle and youpack it with ice and beer, or put your food and drinks in it to take tothe beach.



We Aussies call that an Esky



We also call a big truck..a semi,a semi is also a gun



cheryl


----------



## JimD

*minilops wrote:*


> Never heard of a Blazer ir a Jimmy before. A ute in NZ islike a flatbed thing, a small vehicle with the front bit like a car anda flat tray at the back for carrying stuff.


Like this?? 





~Jim


----------



## cheryl

*JimD wrote:*


> *minilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Never heardof a Blazer ir a Jimmy before. A ute in NZ is like a flatbed thing, asmall vehicle with the front bit like a car and a flat tray at the backfor carrying stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jim
Click to expand...

That would be what we call a ute



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Thats what i call a truck!


----------



## Jess_sully

Everyone around here calls those apickupor pickup truck. A blazer around here is a certain typeof (usually older) SUV that people often sell for cheap in theclassifieds  Anda trailer is either a mobile home (like thekind you see in a trailer park... a house that just gets plopped there,sometimes kind of old and not so nice looking), or the kind pulledbehind a car would be called a Horse Trailer or Snowmobile Trailer.


----------



## Linz_1987

Ive never heard of a blazer like thatbefore. If you was to say a blazer to me i would think youwas on aboutone of these(a suit jacket): 

http://www.stephenallenmenswear.co.uk/blazer/image/6095_large.jpg


----------



## JimD

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Everyone around here calls those a pickupor pickup truck.


Here, too. The only difference is, the bed on a UTE is more like a low-sided "tray".


----------



## NZminilops

What a hoot!  I love this thread.

After asking friends and family about the vehicle I posted in my lastpic, they all seemed to come up with different names. 4 x 4 (4 by 4), 4wheel drive, off roader, SUV and my freind James calls hisaffectionatly "the truck". I call them 4 wheel drives usually or SUV's.

A semi to me seems a funny name for a big truck because when I hear theword semi I think of something that is partly or not fully something.Like a semi-automatic, or 'my essay is semi-complete".What does it meanwhen applied to a truck? Is it because most big truck cabs you add onthe trailer bit, like a big mac truck?

A blazer makes me think of a jacket too, like a school one maybe.


----------



## JimD

I've alway known them as semi trucks (or tractors)..... and semi trailers.
A semi trailer is a trailer that lacks a front axle and is hitched to a truck (or tractor)for transporting. 
Semi is short for a semi truck or tractor....a semi truck/tractor is used to haul semi trailers.



"Who's on first!?" :?


----------



## Linz_1987

Ok I heard you mention Beer JimD... I thoughtamericans had 'root beer'? And what is root beer then? Is itthe same as normal beer?


----------



## NZminilops

I'm interested in the root beer thing to. :yeahthat


----------



## Linz_1987

Yer I have a box of Jelly Beans my friend boughtback from america. They have about 20 different flavours andall of them are lush apart from the Root beer flavoured jellybeans. They are GROSS!


----------



## cheryl

Hmm i have always wondered what root beer is aswell,i hear it a lot in movies and what not,but don't know if it isactually beer or a flavour of a drink

and what does it taste like?



cheryl


----------



## cheryl

To me a blazer is a jumper that you wear,the english call them blazers us aussies call them jumpers



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

So what do you call what we call Jumpers?


----------



## aurora369

Root beer is just another carbonated drink.

It tastes nothing like real beer, let alone have any of the sameproperties... The only thing it'll do for you is give you agood sugar buzz.

It's my favoutite carbonated beverage.

--Dawn


----------



## Linz_1987

Does it taste anything like the Root Beerflavoured Jelly Beans? :?If it does then YUCK how can it beyour favourite drink! So it isnt alcoholic then?

I wonder why they call it 'Beer' then.


----------



## NZminilops

I never thought to wiki it:

"*Root beer* is afermentedbeverage made from acombination of vanilla,cherry tree bark,licorice root,sarsaparilla root,sassafras root bark(which iscarcinogenic),nutmeg,anise, andmolasses among otheringredients. Many local brands of root beer exist, and homemade rootbeer is made from concentrate or (rarely) from actual roots. Likealcoholic beer, root beerhas a thick and foamy head when poured."

It must taste...interesting! My favourite fermented fizzy drink would have to be ginger beer I think.


----------



## JimD

The flavoring used in rootbeer is sasafras.A lot of people are also familiar with sasafra tea.
Nowadays it's best known as a soft drink, but Root Beer was originally a beer brewed using sasafras.
This summer Samuel Adams Brewery (USA) even made a special "1790 Root Beer Brew". Wasn't to my liking, though.


----------



## Linz_1987

It actually sounds utterly disguisting, but whoam I to say that when I havent even tryed it. It reminds meof that dandelion and burdock drink. Im not keen on thateither.

It actually sounds quite healthy? Is it?


It actually.... sorry


----------



## missyscove

root beer flavored things are great to me, but I don't particularly like the actual root beer. 



While I'm familiar with the chevy blazer, when someone says blazer, thefirst thing that comes to mind is my school blazer, like the suitjacket sort. 



Were the jelly beans you got jelly belly? Those are myfavorite! I only like about 1/2 of the flavors, but they'resoooo good.


----------



## Linz_1987

Yer! Jelly Belly! I thought that was funny when she gave me the box

I love all the flavours apart from the licorice, root beer, sizzling cinamin and bubble gum :vomit:

Anyone who hasnt had Jelly Belly Jelly beans are missing out on a lot! They even have watermellon flavour ! :shock:


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> It actually sounds utterly disguisting, but who am I to saythat when I havent even tryed it. It reminds me of thatdandelion and burdock drink. Im not keen on that either.
> 
> It actually sounds quite healthy? Is it?
> 
> 
> It actually.... sorry


I don't know how healthy the soft drink is. I like it, though.Especially if it's used to make a Root Beer Float......a big tall glassfilled with root beer and then scoops ofice cream areadded....yummmmmmm!


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww! What a weird combination! When I go toAmerica I will have to try that! We dont have anything crazylike that over here No one dares to try anything differenthere.


----------



## cheryl

*JimD wrote: *
I don't know how healthy the soft drink is. I like it, though.Especially if it's used to make a Root Beer Float......a big tall glassfilled with root beer and then scoops ofice cream areadded....yummmmmmm!



we would call that a spider,any fizzy drink like coke or fanta and you put ice cream in it is called a spider



cheryl


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Aww! What a weird combination! When I go to America I willhave to try that! We dont have anything crazy like that overhere No one dares to try anything different here.


That's so funny. I always imagine going to the UK to try different things.

I'd love to go to some of the pubs...I mean the real pubs, not thetouristy one. The ones like our "corner bars". I'd love to experiencethe difference of drink, eats, and patrons.

Root Beer Floats are pretty well known across the US of A. It's the same thing as an ice cream soda.....only using root beer.


----------



## JimD

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> we would call that a spider,any fizzy drink like coke orfanta and you put ice cream in it is called a spider
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl




Don't tell my wife that ....she hates spiders and would never have another root beer float.



&gt;Oh gosh, this is getting soooo funny. I like this thread a lot!!!!


----------



## Linz_1987

OMG can you really put ice cream in coke??? Im gonna have to try that! Does it taste ok? :?


----------



## Linz_1987

Uh I hate pubs, there so boring! Youreally dont wanna go to one over here. Give me a good Bar andi'll be happy 

About the icecream and soda... Doesnt the icecream melt and make thedrink go all funny? and plus do you eat it or drink it? Whatflavour icecream do you put in coke? 

Thankz


----------



## cheryl

Hehe,ok..i won't



but i just dont understand why we call that a spider anyway:?..weird



cheryl


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> OMG can you really put ice cream in coke??? Im gonna have totry that! Does it taste ok? :?


Ohh you just gotta try it! it is sooo yummy!!!!oh and only use vanilla icecream other flavours would be discusting



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

*JimD wrote:*


> *cheryl13 wrote: *





> wewould call that a spider,any fizzy drink like coke or fanta and you putice cream in it is called a spider
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl





> Don't tell my wife that ....she hates spiders and would never have another root beer float.




Maybe thats a good thing her not eating another one again!




Heheonly joking!


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> About the icecream and soda... Doesnt the icecream melt andmake the drink go all funny?


Yep....some people think that's the best part.

Linz_1987* wrote: *


> and plus do you eat it or drink it?



Yes. 
Actually a combonation of both. The ice cream gets all icy/crunchie on the outside. too.



Linz_1987* wrote: *


> What flavour icecream do you put in coke?
> 
> Thankz


Vanilla or chocolate are traditional, but you could use any flavor. Ilike to use coffee flavored ice cream....black raspberry is good, too.


----------



## cheryl

Linz_1987* wrote: *


> and plus do you eat it or drink it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Actually a combonation of both. The ice cream gets all icy/crunchie on the outside. too.
Click to expand...

Yum! that is the best part when the icecream gets all icy ohhhh yummo!

but i could not imagine having chocolate icecream in coke,i think thatwould be kinda horrible,just vanilla icecream is the normalthingaround here



cheryl


----------



## JimD

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> oh and only use vanilla icecream other flavours would be discusting
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl


BORING!!!! (jk )

Be adventurous...be different........be daring.....use your imagination.....but don't use pistashio.


----------



## Linz_1987

About the pancakes a while back...






Them pancakes you would find in the cake section in asupermarket. The pancakes that are more common in england arereally thin, and made from eggs and milk and stuff in a fryingpan. They taste much better than the ones on the bunnies head!

Do Americans make some sort of food in a frying pan with eggs and milk?that we call Pancakes, I dont know what you would call them if you didmake them.

*Ingredients
For the pancake mixture:*
110g/4oz plain flour, sifted
pinch of salt
2 eggs
200ml/7fl oz milk mixed with 75ml/3fl oz water
50g/2oz butter


----------



## cheryl

Aww Jim vanilla is the best!

i love chocolate icecream but only with chocolate topping though



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh also what is 'cup' ofsomething? Ive seen in american recipes eg ' 1 1/2 cups ofraisons' How much is a cup exactly? Because a cup here iswhat you drink out of and you can get them any size. So if weused cups for cooking we would get very wrong recipes!


----------



## cheryl

Ohh pancakes with butter and sugar and lemon juice on top mmmmmm!!!



cheryl


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> About the pancakes a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them pancakes you would find in the cake section in asupermarket. The pancakes that are more common in england arereally thin, and made from eggs and milk and stuff in a fryingpan. They taste much better than the ones on the bunnies head!
> 
> Do Americans make some sort of food in a frying pan with eggs and milk?that we call Pancakes, I dont know what you would call them if you didmake them.
> 
> *Ingredients
> For the pancake mixture:*
> 110g/4oz plain flour, sifted
> pinch of salt
> 2 eggs
> 200ml/7fl oz milk mixed with 75ml/3fl oz water
> 50g/2oz butter




Crepes...maybe? The plain kind.....not the ones with stuff rolled up in them (ei; fruit, cheese, or savory)

Or German pancakes....made verrrry thin, topped with whipped butter, lemon sauce, and powdered sugar.


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Oh also what is 'cup' of something? Iveseen in american recipes eg ' 1 1/2 cups of raisons' How muchis a cup exactly? Because a cup here is what you drink out of and youcan get them any size. So if we used cups for cooking wewould get very wrong recipes!


We use those measurements as well,a cup is 250ml



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Do you really call them Gerrman pancakes? I had no idea where they originate from. 

MMM with sugar and lemon juice YUMMMM Im hungry now...


----------



## Linz_1987

Do you have like little measurment cups thathold 250ml exactly? or do you just use anything to measure it with,knowing that a cup is 250ml? If you get my drift!


----------



## JimD

:laugh:

I'm laughing so hard here.
I'm getting very hungry.
We're crossing posts. I'm getting a bit confused.
And I'm watching "Chicken Run", so that very distracting as well!

I'm just gonig to sit back for a mo.....refresh the screen...and the pick it up from there.


----------



## cheryl

Yeah we use a measuring cupotherwise i would have no idea how much im using



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

It is very funny this thread! It just gets funnier and funnier!

And Chicken run, good choice! :nod


----------



## Linz_1987

Dont you have measuring jugs? or cooking Scales?

Can you show me a picture of one of these cups?


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Do you have like little measurment cups that hold 250mlexactly? or do you just use anything to measure it with, knowing that acup is 250ml? If you get my drift!




Yeppers!

It's the same when we're talking about how much to give our bunnie in the way of pellets &amp; greens.

I have 2 measuring scoops that I use for pellets:

1/8 cup = 1 ounce = 30 ml
1/4 cup = 2 ounces = 60 ml



And then there's shots, shooters, and jiggers


----------



## Linz_1987

And then there's shots, shooters, and jiggers



LOL!!!!!!!!! sorry but thats sooo funny!

What the heck are shooters and jiggers?! 

I take it a shot is the same amount as a vodka shot?


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Dont you have measuring jugs? or cooking Scales?
> 
> Can you show me a picture of one of these cups?








These are fancy stainless steel one.

Mine are fancy Tupperware ones


----------



## Linz_1987

There really weird! More space used up in your kitchen cupboards!?


----------



## Linz_1987

I wonder if you find this funny.... A thermos flask?


----------



## JimD

Those are a bit fancier that the ones I have. 

I love to cook and couldn't do without my measuring cups and spoons.Especially for baking. You can use a "dash" or a "pinch" when you'recooking, but baking is actually a science of chemical reactions andchanges and it's very important to follow instructions for quantitiesof ingredients.


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I wonder if you find this funny.... A thermos flask?




Hmmmmm....here it would be:

A thermos would be an insulated container, maybe a liter size,to keep things hot or cold.

A flask, maybe a liter size (jk),I would fill with brandy and take to the football game.


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww thats the same over here tooI cant think of anything else to compare!


----------



## JimD

Ummmm...

Here we have subways.
It's a train that runs in long underground tunnels...

....or it's a store that you can but sandwiches.



Sandwiches can be: heros, hoagies, subs, torpedos, dagwoods, clubs, wraps, poor boys, cubanos.....
Enough?


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Do you really call them Gerrman pancakes? I had noidea where they originate from.
> 
> MMM with sugar and lemon juice YUMMMM Im hungry now...




I absolutely LOVE them, but I've got to have a dozen or so. The lemonsauce make the whole thing...thicker than juice and a bit on the sweetside.

The only place I've ever had them is at a popular restaurant here..."IHOP" aka International House of Pancakes.


----------



## Linz_1987

We call Subways the Underground. Ie the London Underground.

Also Subway is a sandwich bar aswell, where you get baguettes and youcan choose what to put in them. I love it in there!

I cant believe you have so many words for a sandwich. Ihavent needed to call them anything other than a sandwich!But we have Sandwiches, rolls, or baguettes. 

We call wraps - Burritos.


----------



## cheryl

*JimD wrote: *


> Ummmm...
> 
> Here we have subways.
> It's a train that runs in long underground tunnels...
> 
> ....or it's a store that you can but sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandwiches can be: heros, hoagies, subs, torpedos, dagwoods, clubs, wraps, poor boys, cubanos.....
> Enough?


Yeah we don't have subways here,but we have a subway store where you buy sandwiches and rolls..subway..eat fresh!!!



ohh and my measuring cup is all in one,i don't use the seperate ones



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Whenever I watch Houston Animal Rescue, theyalways use a horse trailer to transport horses which you can seeinto. They just have like bars going across all round andknow shelter, so if it rains, your horse gets wet??? 

What are they called? And do you all use one of these?

What if you was going to an important show and it rains whileyou are transporting your horse there, and you get there and your horseis all wet so you cant groom it?:?


----------



## cheryl

We call that a horse float or a horsetrailer,but the ones people use for their horses are enclosed so thehorse cannot get wet



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

But why have one that horses can get wetin? Are they just for rescue horses so they dont get scaredand can see where they are going so they dont get scared?


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> And then there's shots, shooters, and jiggers
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!! sorry but thats sooo funny!
> 
> What the heck are shooters and jiggers?!
> 
> I take it a shot is the same amount as a vodka shot?









A measure used to determine the amount of alcohol added to a mixeddrink beverage is referred to as a "jigger" or a "shot" of rum. Theterm "jigger" and "shot" (shot glass) which are used interchangeably,can also apply to the small glass liquid bar utensil used for theactual measuring. A typical shot glass or jigger will hold 1.5 ounces,but there are a variety of different types and sizes of containers thatrange in measures from 1 to 8 ounces. Typically, a 3 to 8 ounce glassis referred to as a "shooter" glass. When a reference is made to a"pony" shot the amount of liquid being measured equals 1 ounce.


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> But why have one that horses can get wet in? Arethey just for rescue horses so they dont get scared and can see wherethey are going so they dont get scared?


I always thought that a horse would feel more secure in an enclosed trailer instead of an open one:?



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Agh! I see! its not quite as funny as it use to be now I understand it! 

(Sorry but I have always had problems spelling quite,quiet, and quit! Idont know which way round they go when you say it and want to spell it!:foreheadsmack


----------



## Linz_1987

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> *Linz_1987 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> But whyhave one that horses can get wet in? Are they just for rescuehorses so they dont get scared and can see where they are going so theydont get scared?
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that a horse would feel more secure in an enclosed trailer instead of an open one:?
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl
Click to expand...



Yeah same here actually, like if I was a horse i wouldnt want to see ahuge lorry coming towards me on the other side of the road like!

So you dont know why they were even invented? I suppose they look q???? posh etc but is that it?


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> But why have one that horses can get wet in? Arethey just for rescue horses so they dont get scared and can see wherethey are going so they dont get scared?




Those are usually used as "utility trailers". They serve the purposewhen rescuing....as in, "let's get the animal out of the currentconditions and into a better one...if he get wet on the way we can dryhim off when we get there."

For the most part, enclosed trailers are used for transporting horses for any distance.


----------



## Linz_1987

Whats a 'utility' trailer?

That doesnt make any sense to me.Surely it would bebetter for the horse not to get wet in the first place, rather thandrying it if it does get wet?


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Yeah same here actually, like if I was a horse i wouldntwant to see a huge lorry coming towards me on the other side of theroad like!


....who's "lorry"?





:expressionless


----------



## Linz_1987

Sorry, what is a lorry to you then?

A lorry is a huge goods vehicle. Like you get supermarket lorrys full of the food

I was just saying that if you was a horse in a 'utility'trailer going along, and you saw a huge lorry coming in the otherdirection on the other side of the road driving along. Youwouldnt be too amused.


----------



## Linz_1987

I heard that you dont have round-a-bouts in America? How do you change direction in a car then?


----------



## cheryl

Hmmm i have no idea,maybe they just couldn't bebothered to finish the trailers off so they made them open hehe justjoking,naa i just have no idea but it seems pretty weird to me though



cheryl


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I heard that you dont have round-a-bouts in America? How doyou change direction in a car then?


We have round a bouts here,sometimes ijust hate them when the road is busy

you dont have round a bouts in America?

cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

I know I cant stand roundabouts! Especially the little mini ones!


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Whats a 'utility' trailer?
> 
> That doesnt make any sense to me.Surely it would bebetter for the horse not to get wet in the first place, rather thandrying it if it does get wet?


Oh my....this is getting confusing.

Let me see if I can sort it out a bit. The Houston Rescue would usethat trailer only on a basis of need. I've seen a lot of the AnimalRescue episodes, but I don't think I've seen one where they needed tomove the animal in inclimate weather using an open trailer....unless itwas for the direct &amp; imediate safety &amp; health of theanimal. They don't necessary use the trailer on a regular basis. Justlike the rescue trucks they use.....owner/breeders wouldn't use a trucklike that for their animals. For the rescue agency these are work or"utility" vechiles and/or equipment. An owner/breeder would use andenclosed trailer.

On the farm we had "utility" or work equipment, but most of it wasrestricted to the farm property. Like the pick-up truck with no doorsor windshield. It could tow anything on the farm....just not in therain


----------



## cheryl

Ohh for sure! we have this big round a bout inthe city and it is the most dangerous thing,i try to dodge that one andgo a different way but sometimes i just have to go that way

cheryl


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I heard that you dont have round-a-bouts in America? How doyou change direction in a car then?


u - turn.



Seriuosly...they're called "U Turns". Like if you're going north and you want to turn around and go south?....U turn.


----------



## Linz_1987

We call them U turns aswell. But thats a U turn in the road, its also called a 5 point turn.

But I mean like this....http://qs.aqvs.co.uk/theopenroad/images/Web%20site%20roundabout.JPG

Thats what we have in England.


----------



## JimD

I can't keep up!!


----------



## cheryl

*JimD wrote:*


> *Linz_1987 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I heardthat you dont have round-a-bouts in America? How do you changedirection in a car then?
> 
> 
> 
> u - turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriuosly...they're called "U Turns". Like if you're going north and you want to turn around and go south?....U turn.
Click to expand...

We have u turn spots here as well,but if your not allowed to do a uturn there will be a sign that says no u turn but people still do itthough quickly



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Yer, I dont though because I cant do them quickly! hehe

Cheryl, how do you explain what a roundabout is actually for? Changing direction was a bit confusing I think!


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> We call them U turns aswell. But thats a U turn inthe road, its also called a 5 point turn.
> 
> But I mean like this....http://qs.aqvs.co.uk/theopenroad/images/Web%20site%20roundabout.JPG
> 
> Thats what we have in England.


We have those, at leastin New Jersey anyway. We call them "traffic circles".

Who has the right of way in the UK and Australia?


----------



## cheryl

umm it's like changing directions withouttraffic lights,you must give way to the right side here in Australia,idon't really know how else to explain it



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

We give way to the right aswell inEngland. I think it would be so confusing an Americanroundabout! Especially since you drive on the wrong side ofthe road. Does that mean you go round the roundabout thewrong way? we go round clock wise.

Good Night People! :sleep:


----------



## cheryl

Hehe Linz has all this worn you out? lol



cheryl


----------



## JimD

Here, you have the right of way if you're in the circle....

after that it seems like it's who has the bigger (or more banged-up) vechile. Trucks usually win out.



oh yeah... here a lorry would be a "straight job", "box van", or a "delivery truck".


----------



## JimD

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Good Night People! :sleep:


Ditto!
My brain is starting to hurt!

I'm off in a few....just going to skim through the forum first.

TTFN
:yawn
~Jim


----------



## cheryl

So what if you are waiting to go around theround a bout,which side do you have to wait for,or is it like quick!theres a gap drive on in real fast lol



cheryl


----------



## JimD

That's the basic idea....we think.
Because, once you've gotten into the circle, or roundabout, you have the right of way.

Oh...wait...which way do you go around? CW or CCW? And are we driving on the right or the left?

I'm checking out now...I can't think any more tonight. Gotta get up early, too.

'morrow!...for real this time...honest...

~J


----------



## JimD

Oh great....now I'm craving German pancakes at IHOP. :disgust:


----------



## missyscove

I've definately never seen a roundabout here inCA, we just have regular old intersections with stop lights or stopsigns. Though there is this one spot in Beverly hills wherelike 6 different streets come together, and no stoplight, it's a bitscary.


----------



## cheryl

*JimD wrote: *


> Oh great....now I'm craving German pancakes at IHOP. :disgust:




lol


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote: *


> Also we don't have alfalfa or timothy hay




minilops,the Americans call it alfalfa hay,us aussies call it lucernehay they are the same hay just different names.I don't know if you havelucerne hay in NZ though,i'm sure you would have it though

I remember when i first joined a bunny board and i heard about alfalfahay,so i went to buy my bunnies hay one dayand i asked aboutalfalfa hay,well the guy looked at me like i just landed my ufo fromouter space because he didn't know what i was talking aboutlol,but a few months later i found out that alfalfa is the aussielucerne,and no we dont get timothy hay here,the next best hay would beoaten hay which my buns just love



cheryl


----------



## cheryl

*JimD wrote: *


> That's the basic idea....we think.
> Because, once you've gotten into the circle, or roundabout, you have the right of way.
> 
> Oh...wait...which way do you go around? CW or CCW? And are we driving on the right or the left?
> 
> I'm checking out now...I can't think any more tonight. Gotta get up early, too.
> 
> 'morrow!...for real this time...honest...
> 
> ~J


we go around clock wise,and we are driving on the left,i think it isfunny how the americans drive on the wrong side lol it's justweird



cheryl


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

They way ya'll use 'round abouts' is the way we respect 4-Way stop signs. 

Here in Ohio within a few towns from each other we've got 3 differentways to respect the 'circle'. It's confusingfor new people tothe area as these circles are all within a countyapart. Weget lazy here with our language and it wasn't till now that I knew theywere called 'traffic circles' 

The common kind are the ones that have a big circle of grass with a'curb' in the middle of the circle. The one near by has a big waterfountian in the middle of the 'circle' of grass and has a few trees.These trees are decorated with lights during the holidays which isbeatuiful at night! On national holidays that honor our country thecircle has about 50 BIG American flags flying on the outskirts of the'grass circle'. There is only one lane and the people in the circlehave the right away and those coming into the circle have to yeild. Theone 10 mins up the road doesn't have the 'triangle slabs' it's just thenormal road markings except with a yeild sign. The outskirts of theactual traffic circle is marked by buildings and sideways. Confusing..I know I wish I had a picture of 'my circle' to show ya'll but here'sthe closest example I could get..except make the slap bigger and addEvergreens in the outer green. 







Then there's the one around here where the people coming into thecircle have the right away and those in the circle yeild. The onementioned above used to be like this years ago. There arestop lights in the middle of the circle to help the circle organized.The below photo is not taken in the USA but shows the 'idea' of thiscircle. 






Then there's one that's like a 4-Way stop sign except it has a bigstatue in the middle of the intersection. So again it's used as a'circle' except it's really a 'square'.


----------



## Haley

Oh you guys...I just found this thread and Im sitting here laughing so hard!!

My favorite parts of this conversation where:

1. The Fanny Pack conversation

2. When maherwoman said she'd "bed her husband" then realized she meant to write "bet" 

I lived in London for a summer and we had loads of fun with this.."whatdo you call..." thing. I also dated a guy from Wales for a while. Someof my favorites are "jumper" for sweatshirt, "we get on" for getalong-this caused a small fight once  "getting pissed" for gettingdrunk. I could go on and on.

This is such a fun thread to read!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

There areutlility trailers....






Cargo Trailer





Horse/Stock trailer...






Around here we use the horse trailers in the rain, sun and snow.


----------



## cheryl

This is my trailer,it has been modified by my dad so i can transport my boys motorbikes,the back comes off to make a ramp

This is my young son Jeremy








cheryl


----------



## NZminilops

Wow this thread has grown HUGE!

Oh cheryl13 thanks so much for pointing out the alfalfa/lucerne thing.I have seen lucerne chaff for horses but never lucerne hay though. Iget my hay from a horse feed store and it's just "hay". When I ask whatkind the guy looks at me funny and says "you know...hay...grass andstuff"... lol!

Spiders are YUMMY! I always call them icecream floats or an icecream soda though I know them by all three names. 

We don't have underground trains here so no subway, but we have the sandwich place.

We have roundabouts in NZ. They are a way to safely travel through anintersection that requires more flow than the stop/start of trafficlights. We give way to those already on the roundabout and those comingfrom our right.

What does everyone call traffic lights? I have heard some people callthem signal lights or some other thing that I can't quite rememberright now. Oh and who has "yeild" signs and who has "giveway"? What doyou giys call zebra crossings?

Who has slappers?

Our rabbits don't poop in NZ...they leave raisins or little craps. The word poop to me sounds so amusing, it's like a word I wouldexpect to hear from a little kid.

All of those horse/rounded things are called floats here. Anything elsethat you hitch up to the back of a car to transport largeitems is a trailer.


----------



## cheryl

Minilops..isn't a zebra crossing a padestrian crossing?

what is a slapper? 

what is a yield sign? i guess it is another wordforgiveway,we have giveway signs and we have to always givewayto our right



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Pedestrian crossins are the traffic light ones,but zebra crossins dont have traffic lights, they just have black andwhite stripes on the roads.

Alfafa hay to me is like chaff.

I love the roundabout with the fountain on! That would lookso amazing with pretty lights on etc. Its so lovely!

I call it rabbit poo. 

I have never heard of a yield sign before? We have give way signs which are red triangles with the words 'give way' in.

And a slapper to me is man with a bald head!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi this is a YIELD sign, it means slow down at the intersection, you doin't actually have to come to a full stop.

Soooska


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote*

And a slapper to me is man with a bald head!



:laugh: to funny!!!!


----------



## cheryl

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi this is a YIELD sign, it means slow down at theintersection, you doin't actually have to come to a full stop.
> 
> Soooska



Thanks Soooska,i had never heard of a yield sign before



cheryl


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Here's the 'American' Yeild Sign:







Your ordinary crosswalk sign:






Crosswalk in a school zone:




and sometimes they can be 'other colors' like yellow-green 





Now here were I live we only have crosswalks at stop lights. They arenotinforced to be used in the 'small town' by lawenforcement. If you need to go across the street just look bothwaysto see if the occasional car is coming. Ifnotwalk across the street and if so.. well oviously wait.




> I love the roundabout with the fountain on! That wouldlook so amazing with pretty lights on etc. Its solovely!


Actually those are called water pumps in that photo. It was late and Icouldn't find a circle like ours if my life depended on it! 

Again, I can't find a water fountain that looks anything like ours! Sohere's a photo that it looks smiliar too except ours doesn't have allthese fancy decorations! So imagine a simpler andbiggerfountainsitting in the middle of that circle.


----------



## JimD

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That's the basic idea....we think.
> Because, once you've gotten into the circle, or roundabout, you have the right of way.
> 
> Oh...wait...which way do you go around? CW or CCW? And are we driving on the right or the left?
> 
> I'm checking out now...I can't think any more tonight. Gotta get up early, too.
> 
> 'morrow!...for real this time...honest...
> 
> ~J
> 
> 
> 
> we go around clock wise,and we are driving on the left,i think it isfunny how the americans drive on the wrong side lol it's justweird
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl
Click to expand...

Well, that explains why they put the steering wheel on the wrong side of your vehicles.
You should be going CCW and driving on the right, that way you wouldn't have to give 'way anything to Lorry.


----------



## JimD

I could be wrong on this one.....

What do you call the walkways that go under the street in the UK. 
Kind of like an underground crosswalk. 
I seem to remeber that they were called "subways".:?



And moving on.....

When I visited London there wasa term I thought was funny, but very appropriate:
"Way Out"...we call them "Exits".


----------



## cheryl

We have exit signs as well



This thread is so interesting,i love reading about all the differences



cheryl


----------



## missyscove

In Ca, though usually more toward San Diego, wehave signs like this one, though not always accompanied by theprohibido sign. 

No one knows exactly what to call them, though everyone of course knows what they're for. 


If you don't know, this article somewhat explains.http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniontrib/20050410/news_1n10signs.html


----------



## NZminilops

I thought you UK people would have got theslappers thing seeing as I got it off Coro! It's another name for atart, slut, a 'loose woman' lol. 

We have the Give Way signs here. I remember David mentioning Yeildsigns and wondering what they were and figured it out eventually.

We have motorways here instead of freeways (what do brits call these? I can't remember).

It seems there are a lot of apartment blocks in the states. We don'treally have that here, only a few for very rich business people closeto the city. Mostly we all live in houses with big yards that are hardto mow.

Oh and a 5 point turn is not the same as a U-turn is it? Not here it isn't anyway.


----------



## Linz_1987

Ive never seen an underground path in England so I wouldnt know what we called them!

Ah yes! A slapper, I know now! A women wearing a mini skirt etc.. all tarted up.

We call them motorways here too.

And a U turn is the same as a 5 point turn here, its just like a turnin the road isnt it? They use to be called 3 point turns, butnow you can do them in 5 turns.


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote:*


> We have motorways here instead of freeways (what do britscall these? I can't remember).
> 
> Oh and a 5 point turn is not the same as a U-turn is it? Not here it isn't anyway.


minilops over here we say freeways,i have never ever heard anyone call them a motorway,it must be a bit different in NZ



and a five point turn would be like trying to turn your car around in anarrow road,where as a u turn is like when there is an opening in theroad where you can quickly turn around to go the other way



ahhhh so that is what a slapper is lol



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

> and a five point turn would be like trying to turn your car around in anarrow road,where as a u turn is like when there is an opening in theroad where you can quickly turn around to go the other way
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl




Agh I see. I think I got them a bit muddled up! 

Yes U turns and 3/5 point turns are not the same. 

I Slapper use to be called a Flapper in the old n days!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

We call the freeway/motorway the highway. 

There are a lot of apartment buildings are multiple levels in thecities. Around here the apartment buildings are a one levelbuilding that resembles a motel however the apartments have more thenjust one room. Each apartment building/complex has maybe 5apartments. Majority of the 'apartments' are above localbusinesses. However, apartments aren't too common where I live and offthe top of my head I can only list about 4 apartment buildings and 1 isan assisted living on the grounds of a nursing home. For the most partpeople rent houses with yards either in 'town' or in thecountry. There are a lot of farm houses around here andsometimes those are rented out. But for the most part those farms stayin the family and never really go up for sale. Darn! LOL! 

I don't even know what a 5 point turn is according to the USA ways.:?If we do have some they are in the cities and surely aren'tin the country lifestyle.


----------



## JimD

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> We call the freeway/motorway the highway.




There're definately not "freeways" in New Jersey......'cuz you have to pay tolls to use a lot of them.
We also call them routes, expressways, parkways, and turnpikes.



Dwarf_Angel04* wrote: *


> I don't even know what a 5 point turn is according to the USA ways.:?If we do have some they are in the cities and surely aren'tin the country lifestyle.


It's the same thing as our 3 point turn....except they're allowed to do it in 5.


----------



## NZminilops

5 point turns are a pain in the butt: http://www.2pass.co.uk/turnintheroad5.htm
I've been learning to drive in a manual (or stick shift ) with nopower steering and it makes it hard. No roads here are narrow enough toneed to do them but we have to know how to do them right for thelicence.

I am sure that on Top Gear they have another name for a motorway?

What you described as apartments we call flats in NZ Dwarf_Angel04. Ourapartments here are huge multi leveled buildings that look like hotelsusually.

We have highways here too but a highway is a very long road that leadsusually from one town or city to the next and they can be hours long.They are usually called 'state highway 1' or some such name even thoughwe don't have states here. They are usually one lane on either side butwith passing lanes every so many kilometres and the speed limit is thesame as motorway when in the country areas, 100km/h.


----------



## KatyG

> What do you call the walkways that go under the street in the UK.
> Kind of like an underground crosswalk.
> I seem to remeber that they were called "subways".:?


I would call that an underpass. A subway has trains going through it.


----------



## JimD

*KatyG wrote: *


> What do you call the walkways that go under the street in the UK.
> Kind of like an underground crosswalk.
> I seem to remeber that they were called "subways".:?
> 
> 
> 
> I would call that an underpass. A subway has trains going through it.
Click to expand...

Underpass is probably what I was thinking.

Here, an underpass is where one road goes under another. The one on top is called an overpass, the bottom one is the underpass.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*minilops wrote:*


> We have motorways here instead of freeways (what do britscall these? I can't remember).


hmm...we have interstates instead of motorways or freeways


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*JimD wrote:*


> There're definately not "freeways" in New Jersey......'cuzyou have to pay tolls to use a lot of them.
> We also call them routes, expressways, parkways, and turnpikes.





> It's the same thing as our 3 point turn....except they're allowed to do it in 5.


Okay maybe it's just the slang we have in my area LOL! People aroundhere call the 'highway' anything that has two lanes going the samedirection with a grass break and two lanes going the other way. Ourstate route has a 'highway' so people call it. Really we have all stateroutes and county roads except Interstate 70 and 75 which go fromMichigan to Flordia and Utah to Maryland. We do have a turnpike but I'mnot familar with the 'big' roads as anywhere you wanna go you can takethe nice county and state routes. 

I never knew there was such a name for that manuver! Around here if youneed to make a u-turn you just pull into someones drive way and backonto the road. 
So I guess in a way that would be a 3 point turn.onder:This just goes to prove that even in the same countryslangs and word usage are totaly different! We don't have narrow roadsand majority if the roads around here end up meeting up to each otherif you drive long enough. Our roads are straight and from and airplanemy area looks like a perfect quilt.


----------



## Crisi1987

im not sure if its the same thing, but i know when i had my road test and classes for driving, a 3/5 point turn is a Y turn here


----------



## Linz_1987

A Y turn?! What about an A turn? Or a B turn? Ora C turn..... 

That is really weird!

Over here in study terms, we have (please note the ages are roughly! I really have no idea on the presice ageing)

Playgroup or Reception - 3-4/5 years

Lower school - 5 - 12

Middle School - 12/13 - 15

And High school - 15-17 years

And then theres College which you can go to any age, after High school

And then Uni....

But I have heard on films etc about kindergarten or something... What schools do you have in the US? 

P.S I tryed the tal glass of coke with a scoop of ice cream on top and it was soooo nice!! I felt sick afterwards though!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Ages vary depending where in the USA you are assome schools have junior highs compared to middle schools. I'm notexactly sure the ages of junior high though. 

Preschool-- 3 to 5

Elementary- 6- 11 (Kindergarten thruough 5th grade)

Middle School- 12 to 14 (6th to 8thgrade) 

High School- 15-18 or 19 (9th to 12th grade)

College is just college. You've got community colleges which haveassociate degrees(2 yrs) and then universities have 4 year programs. 

It really depends on when the child's birthday is and kids around myarea seem to start later for some reason. When I was in Alaska Istarted kindergarten when I was 5 but here it's different. I ended upgraduating high school when I was 17 (shhh...don't tell anyone but mybirthday was the day after graduation) while the rest of my class were18 to 20. :?


----------



## missyscove

I believe for the school where I went tokindergarten, you had to be 5 by september 1st, though now it has beenmoved to something like November 1st. I'm still relativelyyoung for my class, my birthday is in June.


----------



## NZminilops

In New Zealand it goes:

Kindergarten: 3-5
Primary school 5-10
Intermdiate school 11-12
High school 13-16 (but you can stay till your around 18/19 if you choose)

Most people either start working or go to a polytech or uni by the time they are 17.


----------



## missyscove

It would be really nice to technically be donewith high school already. I believe you can legally drop outat 16 here, if you take the test, and your parents have to letyou. Of course, there are few jobs that don't require ahigh-school diploma, so it certainly isn't recommended.


----------



## Runestonez

*Linz_1987*- Do you guys have choco milkmixes in the UK? My cousin came over to visit for 2 weeksyears ago from Belfastand almost beggared me! Hewas drinking 4 liters of milk a day with Brown Cow mixedin!Couldn't get enuff!

Has anyone ever noticed that the longer you spend with someone with aheavy accent the more you sound like them? By the time myhubby and I came back from Ireland after spending a weekwithmycousinwe were talking a mile a minute and no onein our families could understand us! LOL BTW-hubbyabsolutely hates Irish Whiskey now! Everytime we went tovisit someone he got handed a whiskey!Whether he wanted it or not!


----------



## pinksalamander

Yes we do.. the powder stuff? We have LOADS ilive on the stuff! The main one is probably Nesquik (which is also acereal with a bunny mascot.. and it looks like rabbit poo too!) butthey make the mixes in like Chocolate, Vanilla and Strawberry. 

I've got a kinda rude one (although it is a completley natural part ofeducation that all people should know! I think i'm one of the young oneson the forum anyway!)

Rude Alert

My Mums ex-boyfriend lived in Idaho and i rememberi was busy drawing a picture of something and i made a mistake, so iasked him for a rubber. I was about 9 at the time and go asked "What doyou want one of them for? :shock:" For rubbing stuff out..der!


----------



## Runestonez

*Pinksalamander*- The kind I mean isactually a syrup. You can put it on icecream, in milk, etc...veryyummy! I've had the powdered stuff! Compared to thesyrupthe powder is Yucky!


----------



## pinksalamander

Yes we have them too! They're called Crusha.They're actually much nicer, i might ask my Mum to buy some! They dobetter flavours like Raspberyy and stuff. I've never thought of puttingthem on ice cream but that sounds good!

Someone mail me over some poptarts.. i lived on them when i was in Idaho!


----------



## JimD

*Runestonez wrote:*


> *Pinksalamander*- The kind I mean is actually a syrup.You can put it on icecream, in milk, etc...very yummy! I'vehad the powdered stuff! Compared to the syrupthepowder is Yucky!


Hersey makes a chocolate syrup and I think Nestle does, too.
Boscoe is also a popular brand.

One not so popular is Fox's U Bet chocolate syrup. We use this to make "egg creams"...yummmmmmm!


----------



## pinksalamander

We went to the supermarket and i made my Mum buyme some Crusha. Its not exactly syrup its kinda liquid that you mixwith your milk. Yum!


----------



## Haley

Pinksalamander, you reminded me of another funny difference in vocab in one of your other posts:

In the US, we typically refer to it as "petting" our animals, whereasin England, I heard a lot of people refer to is as "stroking".

I thought this was funny bc in the US "stroking" has a bit more of asexual connotation, and apparently, in the UK "petting" does


----------



## Linz_1987

I have never seen any syrup chocolate stuffbefore? We have a chocolate milk shake called yazoo which isyum! But the powdered stuff is gross, its better to buy italready made!

Also Petting is a bit sexual over here! I always 'stroke' my animals! hehe that must sound funny to you guys then!

Also im going to a party on Saturday evening, and I would call it a'booze up'... But I also call it having a drink lol. what doyou call itwhen you go to a party and intend to get drunk?


Also I just saw myloki say something in another thread about 'learning books'. Over here we call them 'text books'.


----------



## NZminilops

*Lol! Over here petting is a bit rude too, asin heavy petting (feeling someone up, um, like on top of their clothesbut in naughty places). When I am giving my pets attention I say I ampatting them.

We had the rubber thing here too, I've alwas known erasers to be calledrubbers but I had a girl from the states in my class when i was about10 who was horrified at being asked if she needed to borrow a rubber.

Haley wrote: *


> Pinksalamander, you remindedme of another funny difference in vocab in one of your other posts:
> 
> In the US, we typically refer to it as "petting" our animals, whereasin England, I heard a lot of people refer to is as "stroking".
> 
> I thought this was funny bc in the US "stroking" has a bit more of asexual connotation, and apparently, in the UK "petting" does


----------



## Haley

lol.thats too funny.

To us, a rubber is umm..well..you know 

An eraser is just an eraser


----------



## pinksalamander

Exactly, LOL, i didn't know what a "rubber" was in the US until a few years ago either so i never understood it!

Apparently in Australia your main sticky tape maker is called Durex?Well, in the UK Durex is the main brand of well.. "rubbers". 

Yazoo is Yum! Linz you must have the Crusha stuff? Like the liquid you add to milk? Not syrup though. 

We also call what Linz called a "booze up" a "p*ss up". In the US whenyou say you're p*ssed it means angry right? Over here it means drunk.."im really p*ssed!":toastingbuns


----------



## Haley

yup, "Im so p1ssed" means you're angry.."or Im so p1ssed off".

If I remember right, in the UK even though "p1ssed" means drunk, doesnt "p1ssed off" mean angry?


----------



## HoneyPot

*Haley wrote: *


> yup, "Im so p1ssed" means you're angry.."or Im so p1ssed off".
> 
> If I remember right, in the UK even though "p1ssed" means drunk, doesnt "p1ssed off" mean angry?


I'm in Canada - and we use p1ssed to mean drunk... and angry... depends on the context.

_________
Nadia


----------



## pinksalamander

*Haley wrote: *


> yup, "Im so p1ssed" means you're angry.."or Im so p1ssed off".
> 
> If I remember right, in the UK even though "p1ssed" means drunk, doesnt "p1ssed off" mean angry?


Exacttly, you're either "p*ssed out of your mind" (drunk) or "really p*ssed off with him!" (angry)


----------



## honeybunnie8

When we are drunk here...we are drunk..wasted or sloshed....


----------



## JimD

*honeybunnie8 wrote: *


> When we are drunk here...we are drunk..wasted or sloshed....



......ripped....toasted...plowed......inibriated...."had a little too much"....

...and to the nice policeoccifer "Intoxicated????Me???Noway.....sir."


----------



## Haley

Here's another one we were discussing in a different thread:

The pronunciation of the word "Basil". Thats my oldest rabbit's name,and I almost spelled it Bazzel, because I pronouce it like the British.

The British say Bazzel (like Razzle, Dazzle). Americans say Baysil (like Hazel).

How do canadians and aussies say it??


----------



## dreamgal042

*JimD wrote:*


> *honeybunnie8 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> When weare drunk here...we are drunk..wasted or sloshed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......ripped....toasted...plowed......inibriated...."had a little too much"....
> 
> ...and to the nice policeoccifer "Intoxicated????Me???Noway.....sir."
Click to expand...



my favorite is still the french...(not really english, buttranslateable). If someone in drunk in french, they say he/she is "bienbu", meaning 'well drunken'...it sorta works translated :?


----------



## honeybunnie8

*JimD wrote:*


> *honeybunnie8 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> When weare drunk here...we are drunk..wasted or sloshed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......ripped....toasted...plowed......inibriated...."had a little too much"....
> 
> ...and to the nice policeoccifer "Intoxicated????Me???Noway.....sir."
Click to expand...



We can't forget tipsy....


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*honeybunnie8 wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *honeybunnie8 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> When weare drunk here...we are drunk..wasted or sloshed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......ripped....toasted...plowed......inibriated...."had a little too much"....
> 
> ...and to the nice policeoccifer "Intoxicated????Me???Noway.....sir."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can't forget tipsy....
Click to expand...

...... and plastered


----------



## honeybunnie8

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> *honeybunnie8 wrote:*





> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *honeybunnie8 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> When weare drunk here...we are drunk..wasted or sloshed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......ripped....toasted...plowed......inibriated...."had a little too much"....
> 
> ...and to the nice policeoccifer "Intoxicated????Me???Noway.....sir."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can't forget tipsy....
Click to expand...




> ...... and plastered





> Its probably just a northern calithing but the kids at chico state called it being faded....


----------



## Linz_1987

Sometimes we call it wasted. And we call it tipsy aswell, but thats if you aren't pissed yet - youve just had a few!

That is actually a REALLY good example of the way we spell basil! Ireally didnt know that Americans speak words differently to us!

Oh there is one though, Vitamins... you say it differently to us?


----------



## Haley

yup...we say "Vite-ah-mins", whereas you say "Vit-ah-mins", right?

Also, the word "schedule".. we say "ske-dule" and from what I know, brits say "shed-ule"


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh I got another one! I just been 'surfing' the forum and saw someone say a Converter....

To me they are TV Controls, or TVButtons hehe!


----------



## naturestee

We call them remote controls. I think the person who called it a converter is from Russia.


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh dear! Whoops! Hehe silly me!


----------



## Bassetluv

*Haley wrote: *


> yup...we say "Vite-ah-mins", whereas you say "Vit-ah-mins", right?
> 
> Also, the word "schedule".. we say "ske-dule" and from what I know, brits say "shed-ule"



Canadians tend to follow British rule for verbage, and 'schedule' isone of the words that drives me nutz! Here people tend to pronounce it"shedule"...ewwww! I don't know why, but I cannot stand hearing itpronounced that way. Oh, that and 'lieutenant'. It's pronounced"leftenant" here and in Britain...ewww ewww ewwww!

There can also be some differences in the way French and EnglishCanadians speak. For instance, English Canadians say they are going to'vacuum the floor', while French Canadians 'pass the vacuum'. And whileEnglish Canadians 'turn off the light', French Canadians 'shut thelight'. Little idiosyncracies in language...


----------



## Bassetluv

*Haley wrote: *


> Here's another one we were discussing in a different thread:
> 
> The pronunciation of the word "Basil". Thats my oldest rabbit's name,and I almost spelled it Bazzel, because I pronouce it like the British.
> 
> The British say Bazzel (like Razzle, Dazzle). Americans say Baysil (like Hazel).
> 
> How do canadians and aussies say it??



So far as I know, Canadians say 'bazzel', not 'baysil'. At least,that's how I pronounce it. (Just like Basil Fawlty :bunnydance Butthen, I also say 'erbs', not 'herbs'...so am not sure which culture I'mfollowing...British? American? I'm so confooosed....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Bassetluv, I say basil like hazel, but that doesn't mean all Canadians say it that way.

Here's another we spell "colour" you guys spell it color.(Even when Ido a spellcheck it says colour is spelled) I knowthat their are other words spelled differently too, can't think rightnow.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Linz_1987

I think Americans or Canadians call long horse rides through forests etc a Trek?

Where as the english call it a Hack.


Also you have zip codes, where as we have post codes.

You also write the date down differently to us. You put month/day/year

It really confussed me on the Bon jovi tour dates site!

We put day/month/year.


----------



## naturestee

For me, a horse ride through a forest is called a trail ride.


----------



## Haley

I think I would call a horse ride a trailride..or maybe just "going horseback riding",a trek seemsmore like hiking to me..and Ive never heard of a hack (except likecomputer hacker..aka hack).

While we do say zip codes, we also call it a postal code (although Idont know if anyone actually says it, but if you're at the post officefilling out paper work, it will usually say postal code).


----------



## Michaela

Okay, I thought this was really funny and I hadto ask about it here so, I was watching Neighbours earlier and Sky waseating an ice lolly but she called it an icy pole! Is that whatAustralians call them?


----------



## Haley

thats funny that you call it an ice lolly! never heard that or ice pole!

we call it a popsicle! and I think what you call a "lolly" we call a "sucker" or a "lollipop" in America.


----------



## Michaela

Yeah we say lollipop too but I've never heard of a sucker! :laugh:


----------



## NZminilops

A popsicle here is a brand of iceblock - that'swhat we call the, er, frozen stuff on a stick? We call them iceblocks.Lollies here are 'candy' in America. In NZ we say basil as 'bazzle'too, and we say herbs . I always think erb sounds weird! It's like aburping noise or something, hehe!

Most of our words are pronounced, and always spelt, the British way.


----------



## Linz_1987

I think popsicle sounds funny! And so does 'sucker'! LOL

I call them lollipops. Or Ice Lollies.

And Herbs with a H.

So you guys havent heard of a Jacket Potatoe?


----------



## Haley

Oooh I love Jacket Potatoes! We dont call them that in the US though.

Here, its just a baked potato, and then you can add toppings.

And Herb we say erb. I know people named Herbert who are called Herb, so thats what it reminds me of and it sounds weird


----------



## Linz_1987

Ive never actually heard of anyone called Herbert before!

It reminds me of Sherbert Lemon's  (a sweet/candy)

I know people called Bert though, maybe its our shorter version of Herbert?

We call them Baked Potatoes aswell as Jackets. I love them with reallycrispy skins! Loadz of people here leave the skins though, which Ithink is the best bit!

Do you have mayonaise? 

Oh also what is 4H??


----------



## Haley

Yeah, we have mayonaise. we dont eat it on fries though (I think canadians do that? Or is it Vinegar..I cant remember).

4H stands for Head, Heart, Hands, Health. From their website: 

*·*What is 4-H?4-H is a community of young people across America whoare learning leadership, citizenship and life skills.

4-Hers do this in a number of ways. First, they can start locally in a4-H club. There, they can learn about any topic they would like. 4-Herscan then go on to participate in public speaking contests, 4-H fairs,conferences locally and nationally, and so much more! Some youthparticipate through afterschool programs or other opportunities. 

I dont know a lot about it, but I know they have fairs and such where they show animals.


----------



## Linz_1987

We have mayonaise on chips aswell. Its really nice!

You say garage differently to us. We say it like this...garidge. I personally think your saying is better as you dontspell garage with a idge at the end!


----------



## Haley

haha..I forgot about that one!

Or how about that you guys say the "boot" or "bonnet" of a car. We say "trunk" and "hood"


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

The following information was gathered from my 4-H Volunteer notebook



> On January 15, 1902, A.B. Graham, superintendent of schools inClark County Ohio, established the Boys and Girls Agricultural Clubs(earlier name for 4-H) when he organized the Springfield TownshipAgricultural Experiment Club.





> The purpose of 4-H is to provide learning experiences and opportunitiesfor youth which will help them grow and develop to their fullestpotential. The 4-H youth development program encourages individuals toreach their potential through:
> 
> Hands-on and experiential learning that encourages learning by doing.
> Growth through successes and challenges.
> Exploring a wide range of opportunities.
> Providing supportive and nurturing environments, and relationships thatempower peopleto voluntarily help themselves and each other.



The 4-H program is for children from 8 years of age and in the 3rdgrade thru the age of 18. 4-H age is the child's age as of January 1 soif a child is 18 on Jan 1 they can go that whole year still in the 4-Hprogram. The children don't have to live in a rural area to be in 4-Heither. 

Children can take projects in sewing, fishing, computers, photographyand livestock to name a few. The children attend 4-H meetings eitherthrough a club that's specially meant for their project or a general4-H club that accepts all projects. The 4-H program is ran onvolunteers that have knowledge in the project(s) their clubs allow. Forexample, the club I'm an adviser with the children have to take therabbit project because that's what our club is 'about' and the advisersmust have experience with rabbits.5 out of the6advisers have children inthe club or had children in theclub. I'm the onlyone that doesn'tfall in thatcategory as I left the 4-H program as a member and wentrightto being an adviser. One of our advisers is aspecialty breed judge (can only judge Netherland Dwarfs). However, thechildrencan take other projects if they choose. If they takeprojects that the advisers aren't familiar with then the children areon their own to complete their project as they have a book to guidethem. Some children in our club take photography because we have anadviser that's a professional photographer.

The children then go on to have their projects judged/shown at the clublevel, county level (fair) and an optional of state level(state fair). 

Ingeneral the clubs teach the children about communityservice and leadership.Themeetings are ran by theclubs officers with the advisers there for supervision. Each year ourclubhas the children do a communityservice projectand many times we do more. Our club meetsat a local VFW(Veterans of Foreign Wars)with no charge and they only thingthey ask is that we helpwait the tables atthecounty speechbanquet.TheVFW paystheclub/organization that waits the tables so in reality theclub gets paid to hold their meetings at the VFW. Each year ourchildren adopt a family from the 'needy trees' located in Wal-Mart. Thekids then set a selected amount of money they will spend on each memberof the family based on the fund raisers they've done for the year. Oneyear our club donated new lights in our barn for the fair. 

4-H really helped me as I used to be the child in the back that didn'tsay a darn thing! I then became an officer for the club and now thechildren can't get me to stay quiet!It's reallyafun program and I'm getting thechance to experience themember andadviser partbasically at the same time.All my 4-H kids used tobemy fellow clubmembersso my relationship with them is totally different thenthe other advisers. I'm more on a friend level and easier to approachthen the 'motherly and fatherly' figures in ourclub.

I'm sure that's more then you wanted to know about 4-H!


----------



## myLoki

Linz, 


I eat my fries with mayonaise, but that's something I picked up fromwhen I lived in Germany. My friends here all think it's really wierd.They eat their fries with ketchup. Sometimes I'll mix the mayo andketchup. My friends think I'm :craziness crazy loco. They just don'tunderstand. 


t and Loki


----------



## Linz_1987

If you mix mayonaise and ketchup together you get marie rose sauce, which is for a prawn cocktail or salad.


----------



## NZminilops

Never tried mayo on chips before, I usually like my chips with just salt, maybe a little vinigar sometimes.

I noticed that a lot of the times on youtube videos that feature eitherAustralian or British accents, that people from the states always thinkthat the Brit accent is the Aus one and vice versa - I wonder why?Especially with soft cockney accents, I don't see how you could get thetwo mixed up myself.


----------



## naturestee

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> If you mix mayonaise and ketchup together you get marie rosesauce, which is for a prawn cocktail or salad.


We make cocktail sauce for shrimp out of ketchup and horseradish.


----------



## Haley

*minilops wrote:*


> Never tried mayo on chips before, I usually like my chipswith just salt, maybe a little vinigar sometimes.
> 
> I noticed that a lot of the times on youtube videos that feature eitherAustralian or British accents, that people from the states always thinkthat the Brit accent is the Aus one and vice versa - I wonder why?Especially with soft cockney accents, I don't see how you could get thetwo mixed up myself.



yeah, ive noticed this too. I can tell but lots of people cant. 

My bf and I were watching a show the other night and there was a guywho definitely had an Australian accent and my bf kept calling himBritish. Its also embarrassing when they put subtitles on shows if theperson is speaking with a heavy English (British) accent. Like, gosh,how stupid can you be to not understand English, even if it does have adifferent accent.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

A lot of people think English people have reallyposh accents, but we really dont! You should hear some of the Geordiesand Mackams up here talk! I can't even understand them half the timethey have such strong accents!


----------



## Linz_1987

I know this subject has gone into all differentdirections. It was mainly for language but now its grown evenbigger to different objects/things we all have!

And I was wondering in American cars... I know the driver sits on theoposite side to the UK, and drive on the other side of the road, butwhat order are the pedals in?

Wehave from left to right - Clutch,Break,Accelerator (Gas)- ABC from right to left.

If they are in a different order its going to be so confussing driving in the US when I move over there!

( P.S Please let me in your country! )


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh also my friend who is Jamacian/American wentshopping with me yesterday and the car window was steamingup. So she asked me if I had a do-rag?

Thats what we call a Duster. A yellow cloth with red stitching round the edges.


----------



## missyscove

We have the gas on the right, brake on the left. 

This is what I would call a do rag...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do-rag

It's kind of a gang thing though.


----------



## Haley

yeah, I would probably call it a rag or a cloth...do-rag is something entirely different..


----------



## Linz_1987

What about the clutch? is it in the middle still?


----------



## Haley

Im not sure about the clutch...I drive an automatic.

It raises another big difference though..I noticed in the UK a lot ofpeople drive manual transmission cars. In the US, almost all areautomatic. I'll ask my boyfriend about the clutch when he gets home.hedrives a manual jeep.


----------



## Haley

My boyfriend says its the same for all cars(because you can take one from one country to another and theyre soldin all countries)

clutch, brake, gas from left to right


----------



## xxEstellexx

english=pavementamerican=sidewalkenglish=rabbitamerican=bunny english=postbox american=letter box and i dont knowif the


----------



## Michaela

*xxEstellexx wrote:*


> english=pavementamerican=sidewalkenglish=rabbitamerican=bunny english=postbox american=letter box and i dont knowif the




Is bunny an American thing to say?:?

I never realised that!:embarrassed:


----------



## Haley

I dont think bunny is American...is it?

I thought both countries said rabbit and bunny...


----------



## Jace

None of these are going to be a "rule" but just an average =P

Instead of Postbox or letterbox most people say mailbox here lol.


----------



## Haley

*Jace wrote: *


> None of these are going to be a "rule" but just an average =P
> 
> Instead of Postbox or letterbox most people say mailbox here lol.


haha..yeah, I dont know anyone who says letter box..


----------



## NZminilops

I don't see bunny as being an american word, tome it's just an affectionate word for rabbit. On some definition sitesit lists bunny as what most people call young rabbits.

We say letterbox and mailbox here.

One thing I have always found strange is the way Americans pronouncenames of cars, like Nissan and Mazda for example. On tv shows they say"knee son" and "moz da" and it sounds funny!


----------



## Jace

haha. how do u guys say it minilops?


----------



## Linz_1987

We say them how they look.... Ni-sson and Maz-da

I say letterbox and post box. I sometimes say mailbox too though.

And I call my rabbits bunnys also! Its not an americanword. I also say hoppers sometimes " Olook, the hoppers come up to the door!"


----------



## Michaela

To me a letter box is the hole in the frontdoor for the postman to push your letters through!

Post box is the red box for putting your letters in to get them delivered.


----------



## NZminilops

Jace, we pronounce them Niss-Anne and Maz-da!It's mainly on shows like Fear Factor and Survivor that they sayJapanese car manufactures names oddly so it may just be the accents ofthe people from the areas they come from? I find it funny, linz, howyou would say the 'a' in nissan as an 'o'?

The box we put our letters in to send to others we call a postbox, butmostly I take my letters into the postoffice itself to post thembecaused some horrible kids unrinated into our closest postbox not longago so I'm a bit worried about putting mail in there.

What about the weekly putting out of rubbish? Who has big plastic wheely bins and who has large plastic garabage bags?


----------



## Michaela

*minilops wrote:*


> The box we put our letters in to send to others we call apostbox, but mostly I take my letters into the postoffice itself topost them becaused some horrible kids unrinated into our closestpostbox not long ago so I'm a bit worried about putting mail in there.
> 
> What about the weekly putting out of rubbish? Who has big plastic wheely bins and who has large plastic garabage bags?


Minilops, that is so disgusting! Why would anyone do that?!:shock:

I say big plastic wheely bins!


----------



## missyscove

We have big plastic wheely bins. Bluefor recyclables, green for yard waste, and black for trash.In some areas they have different ones for horse manure, but obviouslywe don't have one of those. 

Also, I noticed some people say bunny and some say bunnie, I say bunny or bunnies.


----------



## NZminilops

We have plastic sacks for out general rubish,green plastic tub for the plastic and glass, and you just bundle yourpaper recylcing up in string mostly. Only thing you can get big wheelybins for is garden waste here and you have to pay for that every monthso not many people bother.

I have seen a few people write bunnie on here but I think they are just miss-spelling it?


----------



## Haley

I know in the US trash bins and bags differ bywhere you live. If you live in the city, you are usually required touse a bin that they provide and charge you a fee. In any suburban/ruralareas most people either buy their own trash bins to wheel out or justput the bags out to the curb..

and I think bunnie is a misspelling as well...


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote:*


> We have plastic sacks for out general rubish, green plastictub for the plastic and glass, and you just bundle your paper recylcingup in string mostly. Only thing you can get big wheely bins for isgarden waste here and you have to pay for that every month so not manypeople bother.
> 
> I have seen a few people write bunnie on here but I think they are just miss-spelling it?


minilops,i did not realize that you still use rubbish bags overthere:shock:i thought they would have changed over by now.

Here in Adelaide we have green wheely bins for our rubbish,a green onewith a yellow lid for recyclable stuff and thenwehavean extra bin for like your grass clippings andleaves and just your general green waste.



cheryl


----------



## NZminilops

I think in Auckland City itself they haveplastic rubbish bins but yep, everywhere else still got the black bags:? and I hate them! Cats are always ripping into them every week.


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote:*


> I think in Auckland City itself they have plastic rubbishbins but yep, everywhere else still got the black bags :? and I hatethem! Cats are always ripping into them every week.


ohh ok,ohh and i know how annoying plastic rubbish bags can be,beforethe council changed over to the wheely bins well everyone just usedrubbish bags,and i swear any other day you would not see a cat but onrubbish night there seemed to be cats everywhere walking the street atnight,i'm sure rubbish night was the cats festivities for that week, inthe mornings someones,well more than one person,rubbish wasalways ripped open and you see them out there cleaning up the rubbishlol

it was a bit of a pain,i'm sure everyone was soooooo happy when they brought the wheely bins in



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

We have a black wheely bin for house holdrubbish, and a green wheely bin for recycle-able stuff. Likecans, newspapers etc.We have to wash them alloutbefore we put them in though.They get put outdifferent days a week.

We also have a big green bag for garden rubbish. 



Another thing is that Americans on the tv always come back from thesupermarket with brown paper bags full of food. Seriously,how can you carry more than one of them bags? They lookreally hard to handle! Do you all have them everywhere? Doyou not have plastic bags?


----------



## Haley

We have plastic bags as well.

You can get paper if you want to, but most people dont. i will ask forpaper for my "crushables" like bread and chips and such. Everythingelse goes in plastic. 

You know us Americans, we load up on everything! Howelsewouldwe get all that food into the house?!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

As stated already, we do have plasticbags. You have to ask for paper bags anymore. However, ourlocal family owned grocery store has sturdy paper handles on theirpaper bags. 

As far as trash goes we have to buy our own trashcans from places likeWal-Mart, K-Mart. Lowesor the local hardware store. Myvillage pays for our trash pick up but that's not common. Thetrash service we have you have to pay to recyle with them as you haveto purchase their blue bags. The trash company does notaccept garden rubbish but a few times a year the village has a 'streetpickup'. This is the time people clean up their yards particuliarly inthe late fall and put their branches and leaf piles near the road. Thestreets are then cleaned by a citizen in the village that the is hired.

As far as snow goes I live on the only section of town that isn'tblowed by the state. Therefore we are the only section ofroadthat doesn't getsalted come winter time. However, the saltthat comes off of the carssome how finds it's way onto thestreet. So my little section of the road is plowed by a localfamily run excuvating business so a tractor plows our road and all theallies.  It kind stinks because when we get a big snow the tractorhas to wait till the other 3 sections of road in the village are plowedbefore they can begin.


----------



## missyscove

paper bags are better for the environment, youcan reuse them (our grocery gives you like 5 cents off if you re useyour bags, lol). 

Also, most have handles, just like the plastic, you just don't usually see those ones on tv.


----------



## jojo

God that must be hard in your village...

In the UK the state payfor it all, we have 'bin men' (garbage tin? isour bin) and they work daily to collect everyones ruubbish and the samefor recyclable stuff. Apparently the government in th UK will soon beintroducing a fine in a year or so for people that are not recyclingtheir rubbish. Street cleaners are paid by the government too (thrutaxes) - 

University must be so expensive too - do you have to pay for ityourselves? When I went 7 yrs ago it was free but now itsabout $1800 dollars per year you have to pay - I heard inAmerica it can go up to $100,000 for Uni -- whoa! Very expensive! Doesthat mean lots of people dont get a chance to go to university?

p.s my bunny has a total obsession at the moment of sitting on the backof my sofa above my head with 2 paws on my head trying to munch my hair- very strange?


----------



## missyscove

Lots of people don't go to college, or apply forfinancial aid, scholarships, or take out student loans. Iknow it's just over $20,000 a year for my brother to go to a publicuniversity and live there, which is the same price for my high schooltuition, not to mention my living expenses. 

I can't imagine going to college for free.


----------



## jojo

that sounds a lot of money to pay - I was thelast year of totally free and now people have to pay a small fee (wellin comparison to $20000 a year) and there was total uproar in the UKabout it and still is a bit. 

It seems a bit unfair that the rich then get rich and it gets evenharder for poorer people to better themselves -- I guess we do havehigher taxes to pay in the UK generally but also i like the wayhospitals, operations any A&amp;E (accident and emergency) are allfree unless you want to jump the queue - then you go private and paybut you dont actually get a better standard of doctor as the doctorsand surgeons pretty much all do work for the public and onlydoprivate to get extra cash (its not really very accepted tobe a private doctor *only* as otherwise you never help the generalpublic, and morally you would be critised). But i like the way you canbe the King of ENgland or a homeless person and if you are run over bya bus you will get exactly the same treatment in the emergency ward forthe same price (free) -- but **** it when i look at my paycheck and see the taxes.... !! LOL 

Oh yeah and our petrol prices are thru the roof - costs me $85 to fillmy tank in th UK(normal size car)- and if I had a4X4 or pickup it would cost around $130 eeek! Iguess i walk more....!


----------



## Haley

yeah, it does stink having to pay for college. Inow owe 15000 in student loans. However, the interest rate for studentloans is very low and it doesnt really count badly against your credit,since so many people have that kind of debt...

and, the alternative of paying through the roof taxes so that everyonecan go to college does not appeal to me...someone has to pay for it, yaknow?!


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Another thing is that Americans on the tv alwayscome back from the supermarket with brown paper bags full offood. Seriously, how can you carry more than one of thembags? They look really hard to handle! Do you all have themeverywhere? Do you not have plastic bags?


Haha,i noticed that for a long time now,in nearly every movie or tvshow that i watch,and yeah i think paper bags would be a bit of ahassle especiallywhen you bring in the shopping from out ofthe car,you wouldn't be able to carry much.



we also have plastic bags for our shopping



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

If you go abroad you have to pay for plasticbags if you need one for your shopping! I think that is agood idea really, as there are many different ways to carry yourshopping home other than bags.

I cant believe it costs that much for you to go to uni! 

College for me doesnt cost anything. You just have to pay £10for enrollment and an exam fee which is probually no more than £150.

I also get payed for going to college :shock: Its called EMA- Education Maintenance Allowance. It depends what yourfamily earnings are. If they are less than a wage (dont knowwhat now) then you can get up t0 £30 a week if you attend college 5days a week. And if you attend it every week for 6 months youget a bonus of £100!

I think its wrong really to pay students to MAKE them learn.But im not complaining as it pays for my petrol to actually get tocollege and learn!

http://www.dfes.gov.uk/financialhelp/ema/index.cfm?SectionID=1


----------



## naturestee

A lot of the grocery stores use plastic bagsunless you ask for paper now. I like paper bags because I usethem to hold recyclable paper, rabbit and kitten toys, and for dirtykitty litter. They're very handy, plus they recycle betterthan plastic!


----------



## Linz_1987

I suppose it is better to recycle paper bags. Sometimes I think it would be better to have them over here aswell!

Hehe Naturestee - now you have your avator as your bunny with hertongue sticking out I find it hard to take what ever you say seriouslyhah its so funny. They are such clowns!


Oh and also over here you can get a loan to go to university, and youONLY pay it back when you are in a job earning £15,000 andabove! And its like what if you NEVER get in a job that earnsthat much?! would you never pay it back??


----------



## naturestee

I wish we got as much help withcollege. I didn't have to pay back my loans for six monthsafter graduation, and I got some grants and such because my parentsdon't make much money. My hubby was totally screwed withfinancial aid because his parents are farmers, so they own a lot ofland. To the government that means that they have a lot ofmoney, even though farmers usually don't make much at all. Soall he got was unsubsidized loans, meaning that they were earning waymore interest than my subsidized loans were.

I did have a friend who was nearly being payed to go to college by thegovernment, but that's because her dad was paralyzed (and died a weekbefore she started college ) and her mom couldn't even make enough tosupport herself. So she went to college full time for freeand worked 40+ hours a week, sending most of it home for hermom. That's pretty extreme though, most of us "poorer" kidsstill had to pay a lot out of our pockets, both during and aftercollege.

Edit: Ttttthhhhhhpppppptttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michaela

I thought university over here was expensive butmaybe that's just N. Ireland or maybe it's only because i've beenlooking at medical/dentistry courses:?. Anyway, we do have really lowinterest on student loans and you don't have to pay until you'reearning.Although, you need better grades at A Level to getinto university here, a lot of people who don't do as well as they hopego over to England for university because they don't get accepted.

We have plastic bags for shopping too, but over the border (in therepublic of Ireland) they get paper bags or else the have to pay 5centfor a plastic bag


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Haley wrote: *


> clutch, brake, gas from left to right









My son had his carimported from Japan. Notice thesteering wheel on the right hand side.The manual shifter is on the left side ofthe steering wheel, and theturn signal is on theright. :upsidedown:

Everywhere weshopuses plastic bagsnow. Some stores like SuperStorecharges 5 cents per bag, and 7cents for the thicker plastic bag.

Rainbows!


----------



## Haley

Nice Car!

Is your son able to drive that in Canada? That would be so weird havingthe steering wheel on the other side..do you have to have a specialpermit or something?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Haley wrote: *


> ..do you have to have a special permit or something?


It just had to pass an Out ofProvince Vehicle Inspection. Other thanthat, the same insurance andlicense.

He does get alot ofstartledlooks,as people are looking attheempty seat on the left side. _(Nobody's in the driversseat!)_

Rainbows!


----------



## cheryl

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> My son had his carimported from Japan. Notice thesteering wheel on the right hand side.The manual shifter is on the left side ofthe steering wheel, and theturn signal is on theright. :upsidedown:


Our steering wheels are on the right side,and occassionally you willsee an American car on the road,and it does look pretty weird becauseeveryone else is sitting on the right side of their car lol

When my son was younger,he seen an American car on the road and it wasso funny because he thought the car was driving by itself.



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Hah thats funny! I have seen about 5trucks in my lifetime with the steering wheel on the left and it didlook funny. 

Is there actually a reason though for the steering wheel to be ondifferent sides? Or is it because if you are driving on theleft hand side of the road, but the steering wheel on the left also youcant see as much at junctions or something? I hope I ammaking sence! I always thought it was a bit dangerous driving a carwith a left steering wheel when you are driving on the left and viceversa due to not seeing as much? But I dont really know.

P.S Nice car also!


----------



## Haley

I found something that explains it:

"All early automobiles in the USA (driving on the right-hand side ofthe road) were right-hand-drive, following the practice established byhorse-drawn buggies. They changed to left-hand-drive in the early 1900sas it was decided that it was more practical to have the driver seatednear the centreline of the road, both to judge the space available whenpassing oncoming cars, and to allow front-seat passengers to get out ofthe car onto the pavement instead of into the middle of the street. "

It explains why each country drives on that side of the road and thesteering wheel, etc:http://users.pandora.be/worldstandards/driving%20on%20the%20left.htm#history


----------



## Linz_1987

Agh yeah! Thankz for that I thought there would be a good enough reason hehe. 

But it doesnt seem to bother the government that there are left handdrives over here. It doesnt even bother them anymore that thenumberplates are all fancy! I think that isntright. Ive seen a few people driving round without any numberplates on atall :X


----------



## missyscove

They started ticketing people who don't have thefront plates now that they have the cameras at a couple of the redlights.


----------



## samixXx

wow what a great topic!

in the rep of ireland we do have to pay for our bags they go up inprice from 15 cents to 2euro for re-usable bags and there planning onputting them up more:shock:


----------



## Linz_1987

I wish they would put cameras up overhere. We only have speed cameras. They are uselessthough as asoon as someone has gone past a camera they speed offagain. 

Do you have speed cameras?

If I lived where you are I wouldnt bother having plasticbags! Thats way too expencive, but I suppose they ARE tryingto make you not buy them. Oh how the world works :disgust:


----------



## missyscove

Our bags are free, and we reuse them for things like cleanimg litterboxes or cleaning up after dogs on walks. 

We don't have speed cameras, just speed bumps or humps (really the samething, sometimes they just call them different things).


----------



## samixXx

our speed cameras are useless too but i know they are updating them, 

the road laws here are pretty tough, i dont know about anywhere else but we have a points system

for examble if u get caught speeding u get 3 points. and if u get 15 u get you get banned from driving for a year


----------



## Linz_1987

Thats basically the same as here, you get points for speeding etc etc. 

I really think speed bumps help loadz. But you cant reallyput them on a 60mph limit. If there was no speed cameras along themsome people would go as fast as their car could go.

And theres me who sticks to the speed limits hehe.I alwaysget someone up my ass trying to push me along to make me go faster.


----------



## missyscove

Honestly, we usually have too much traffic on the freeways and such for people to speed.


----------



## samixXx

i agree, theres so many accidents on our roads here for such a small country i think anything to slow people down is great,

they recently brought in a new law if your caught driving with yourphone on your lap u get alot of points on your licence, which is greatno more idiots texting, not watching the road and driving up ur arse


----------



## missyscove

They made a new law in CA that goes into effectin 2008 that you can't drive with a phone in your hand, so you can onlydo hands free devices.


----------



## Linz_1987

That is so stupid. All this should becommon sence anyway. Loadz of people are going to die becauseof that before 2008 :X


----------



## cheryl

*missyscove wrote:*


> They made a new law in CA that goes into effect in 2008 thatyou can't drive with a phone in your hand, so you can only do handsfree devices.



Over here you are not allowed to drive and talk on your mobile phone atthe same time,if you are caught you will get a hefty fine,if you needto talk you have to pull over to the side,also tailgating is againstthe law here in Adelaide ,again if you are caught tailgating the policewill pull you over and give you a hefty fine.

And also,if we were to drive around with no number plates here,we would be in serious trouble

We also get demerit points if you break the road rules

yeah we have speed cameras and speed humps,haha even though they don'tmake much difference to someone who is in a high speed chase:disgust:





cheryl


----------



## missyscove

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> yeah we have speed cameras and speed humps,haha even though they don'tmake much difference to someone who is in a high speed chase:disgust:


I got a little tired of watching all the "high-speed chases."Luckily they have pretty much stopped televising them. Peoplewere getting into them just so they could get on tv.


----------



## Linz_1987

What does fairy mean in the states? 

Ive just been looking at an English - American dictionary and it saysfairy lights = christmas lights.. (Dont say fairy in the states unlessyou want to be looked at in a different light!)

???


----------



## naturestee

Fairy= a magical human-like creature, oftensmall and with wings although it depends on the story. LikeTinkerbell in Peter Pan.

Fairy= a bad slang term for a homosexual man, especially a "flaming," more feminine one. Very derogatory.

Fairy lights- never heard of that one!


----------



## JimD

*naturestee wrote: *


> Fairy lights- never heard of that one!


This is an antique fairy light....you put a candle in it and use it as a nightlight.


----------



## Michaela

This is what i call fairy lights, for hanging on the Christmas tree


----------



## JimD

*Michaela wrote: *


> This is what i call fairy lights, for hanging on the Christmas tree


Them, too!!


----------



## cheryl

Yes we call those fairy lights here as well






cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Yeah i call them fairy lights. And a fairy is also a human like creature - tinker bell.

I see why it said that you shouldnt really use the word fairy in the US as it means a gay person!

We call them gay, or a poof, or sometimes they can be a tranny!


----------



## naturestee

Depends on what kind of crowd you hang outwith. Like I said, it's very derogatory. A gay manis not the first thing I think of when someone says fairy, same with myfriends. Queen, yes because I used to hang out with a dragqueen. What a shame that womankind lost that man!

Something makes me think that you don't use queen in the UK to mean aman who dresses like a woman, especially for performances.Since you actually do have royalty. Or do you still call themdrag queens?


----------



## Linz_1987

We call them drag queens, or tranny's! hehe


----------



## Linz_1987

I heard that you call womens periods, fullstops?! That is very random and strange to me! Isthere a particular reason why you call them full stops? Just curious!


----------



## missyscove

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I heard that you call womens periods, full stops?!That is very random and strange to me! Is there a particularreason why you call them full stops? Just curious!


I've neverheard of that, we would just say period. Or, we had a nicetalk at lunch the other day about "Aunt flo" coming for avisit.


----------



## cheryl

*missyscove wrote:* Or,we had a nice talk at lunch the other day about "Aunt flo" coming for avisit.

Hehe that's a good one lol



cheryl


----------



## missyscove

That's one of those things you only discuss at a girl's school, lol.


----------



## Linz_1987

Hehe weird! Ive heard the rumour a few times!

Also we say Zed, and you say Zee?!

Like do you say Zeebra? Do you use the sound zee in words containing zee aswell? Hmm ive confussed myself there lol


----------



## missyscove

Yes, we say zeebra. I can't really think of any other zee words, lol.


----------



## Linz_1987

Yer I was just thinking that. Maybe thats the only one :?

oh what about that musical instrument begining with Z? Ithink that would be hard to pronounce that with a zee at the beginingthough!

Its not only the difference in the language but how you guys say it aswell 

Ive been annoying my mum with sayin baysil instead of basil.I want to move to america one day so I had better start practising myaccent hehe!


----------



## naturestee

Really? To me, trannies are the fewwho try to be women 24/7. They often go through hormonetherapy to be more feminine and have gender reassignment surgery.

The only one I've actually met was a scary, toothless old hag who ranthe counter at a creepy adult bookstore. Drag queens, nowthey're fun!


----------



## Linz_1987

Ive just been looking at this webiste: 

http://www.travelfurther.net/dictionaries/ba-ac.htm

Its a dictionary of english and american differences.

And looking at it, most of the American words aremuch better than what we call it!

Most of them are more convient to call them what you do!

The only thing I dont get is you call Jam Jelly, and Jelly, jell-o? Thats really confusing.



And do you call a beef burger - a hamburger? Or any thing beefahamburger?


----------



## Linz_1987

I wont ask what you was doing in an adult book store

A tranny to me is a man who dresses up as a women, as do drag queens. A tranfestite (sp) = tranny


----------



## naturestee

College prank, actually.

Hamburger= ground beef patty in a bun

Jam is like fruit preserves with lots of chunks, while jelly is notchunky and is actually kind of like gelatin. Both are spreadon bread. Some people call everything jelly though.

Jello is a brand name of gelatin.


----------



## missyscove

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Ive just been looking at this webiste:
> 
> http://www.travelfurther.net/dictionaries/ba-ac.htm
> 
> Its a dictionary of english and american differences.
> 
> And looking at it, most of the American words aremuch better than what we call it!


Some of those are a bit off for me, but maybe that's just inCalifornia. Just in theology today we were talking with thetwo girls that just moved from the east coast and my teacher who isfrom the east coast about differences across the country. 

like...

America:
The States.
Americans only formally refer to their country as 'America,' and usually (commonly) refer to it as 'the States.' 

I don't think I've ever called it 'the states' though I've alwaysthought it was weird that we call ourselves America, I mean, what aboutthe rest of the Americas?


----------



## cheryl

On nearly all American shows you always hearthem say that they are going to make a peanut butterand jellysandwich,and i had always wondered what the jelly is...is it what wecall jam..which is something that you spread on toast..and i absolutelyhate the stuff

Jelly here is the wobbly stuff and i love to eat ice cream and jelly,but you could not eat that on bread though ewwww!!



cheryl


----------



## Michaela

OK I know this isn't anything to do with the language but it's still a difference so

Does anyone else have a schooluniform?(it can be your old school if you don't go 

anymore)

I do and I hate it. It's a long blue skirt (used to be short but thisyear they made us get down to the knees!:shock, blue jumper, whiteblouse, stripy blue tie, blue blazer and black tights (yes all yeareven at the end in June! that's just my school though noteverywhere) They boys have similar but grey (they wear trousers thoughnot a skirt)

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Linz_1987

Eww I remember schooluniforms! Its only been 3 years since I wore onethough. Ours was all black, and we had to wear them in thesummer aswell. And black in the blazing sun is NOT good! We also had toask if we could take our jumpers off:shock:


----------



## NZminilops

Re: fullstop - a fullstops are these things....... the dot you put at the end of a sentence. I guess that wordgets mixed with period because in the days of telegraphs you'd say yoursentence then "period" for a fullstop? Here a period is a period orjust 'that time of the month', 'on the rag', 'seeing red'.

We call the lights you hang on xmas trees 'christmas lights'. Fairie lights sort of sounds gay to me.

We say zed or zee!

Jelly here is what Americans call Jell-o - jam is a fruit preserve put in a jar while piping hot to keep out germs.

Our schools from about the age of 11 up all have school uniforms.Myhighschool one was a navy knee length skirt with two pleats at thefront, a sky blue polo shirt and a navy sweatshirt with the schoollogo. We all wore black leather shoes and white ankle length socks. Inthe final year of school you upgraded your sweatshirt to a very formaljacket/blazer and were allowed to wear pantehose or stockings. Hairlonger than shoulder length was to be tiedup and no makeup was allowedto be worn unless you were a senior (around 17/18 yrs old) and it hadto be very subtle. Nails had to be short and no nail varnish wasallowed. No jewellery except one single chain around the neck and aring if you happened to be married (never ever saw any married girls atschool though!). Very common rules throughout all NZ schools. Boysuniforms are usually drab grey shorts and whatever the schools maincolours are for the socks or sweatshirt/jacket.

I was also wondering today about the word potty (sorry if this hasalready been discussed), why on earth do some people call a toilet apotty? To me a potty would be a very small plastic thing you sit babieson to wean them off nappies.


----------



## jojo

I went to a boarding school in England, and wehas a ridiculous school uniform as my school was 250 years old -- whichconsisted of shirt, v neck jumper, pleated skirt and (all red, whiteand navy blue) and then a bright/royal blue pinnafore (we called thempinnys, there were like victorian pinafores) -- then a blazer, and whenwe went to Salisbury cathedral we had to wear a big cloak over all ofit that has a hood and went right down to the floor (very warm), and tofinish it of a really really stiff straw hat, which we called'boards' - because they were so hard. 

Here is a photo of our school uniform , weird uniform, but my schooldays were amazing and loads of fun living in dormatories with all yourfriends, as I know boarding schools are seen as miserable places, butall my friends are from different boarding schools and most peopleloved it:-


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh wow! thats so amazing. I alwayswanted to experience boarding school when I was growing up.It reminded me of the old days too and how they were brought up. Notlike the yobs we have today!

Are uniforms werent that bad hehe, we gurls were aloud to wear trousersaswell. Only the tarts wore skirts at my school.

I love the straw hats though that you wore


----------



## Haley

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Ive been annoying my mum with sayin baysil instead ofbasil. I want to move to america one day so I had betterstart practising my accent hehe!


my friends always roll their eyes and give me this lookbecause Ialways say "bazzle". I never say "baysil"even though almost all Americans do. They think Im trying to bebritish. I say Im just being correct.

Oh and I hate when I go to the vet and they say "Hi Baaaysil" I always have to correct them!

And Ive never heard of a period being called a full stop. thats funny. 

Not many schools in the US have uniforms. Private schools are usually the only ones.


----------



## jojo

Yes I ended up selling my 'board' (straw hat) toa tourist outside the cathedral for £60 !! Amazing that tourists wouldwant them!, loads of tourists would line up and stare at the funnyenglish girls from a boarding school! I got into trouble forthat as my house mistress did not believe me when i sadi my board 'blewinto the river'.... very naught of me!

My school was pretty strict, we had to stand up every time a teachercame into the room, and our school finished at 3.30pm and them we wouldhave to be back in school for 5 pm until 7 pm for two hours of 'prep'where we would have to sit in silence and all do our homework/prep.Then we would go back to boarding houses , have supper, watch t.v.,muck around and then heave another hour session of 'quiet time' wherewe would have another hour of homework or writting letters, and thenbed! (which was where the fun would begin, visiting dorms, having dormfeasts, trying to escape, smoke etc!!). That was every day!

But our sixth form was pretty relaxed (which is ages17 and18) -- we didnt have to do 'prep' but had to take the'prepsessions' and made sure all the younger years were quiet and doingtheir homework (and occasionally send out the naughty ones fortalking). We were actually allowed to go out into thetown inthe evenings (3 times a week)and go to pubs and bars and wereeven allowed to drink as long as we did not get too drunk - we wereallowed to get tipsy, and if anyone was too drunk we would get the mostsober person to tell our house mistress that we were allbackfrom town and get the drunkard into bed quick!


----------



## missyscove

At my school we have a dress uniform and aregular uniform. Dress is grey skirt, burgundy penny loafers,white, navy, or black socks (most people wear knee socks) or tights, awhite polo shirt with logo, and a navy sweater, sweater vest, orblazer. That's usually Mon. and Fri. Other days we have khakiskirts and navy and light blue polos and navy and white sweatshirts wecan wear as well. Also, white, black, or navy shoes, or acombination of those colors. (Loving the converse, let's putit that way.) Our skirts are supposed to be 4 in. above theknee, but lots of people roll them and such. They're muchstricter on the socks than skirt length, lol. 

Oh, right, it's an all girls' catholic high school, but I had a uniformat my elementary school too, different though.


----------



## cheryl

Ohh my,when i was in high school,we had to wearthis awful pin striped uniform and it had to be knee high,a lot of usgirls would hitch up our uniform with a belt to make it a tadshorter,but we had to watch out for the principle,if you got caught itwas straight to the front office for the day lol



cheryl


----------



## NZminilops

:embarrassed:Er, what's a penny loafer?


----------



## cheryl

*minilops wrote: *


> :embarrassed:Er, what's a penny loafer?


yeah,i was thinking the same thing,i think they are shoes lol



cheryl


----------



## missyscove

I couldn't find my exact loafer, but they'realot like these.http://www.shoes.com/stores/bass/product.asp?p=5011651%7EWomens%7CCasual%7CLoafers&amp;sc=BASS%5FWOMENS%5FDRESS&amp;variant_id=EC1032993

Stylish, huh.


----------



## Haley

very stylish 

And FYI, theyre called "penny" loafers bc you can stick a penny in thatlittle slot in the front. Now thats very VERY stylish!


----------



## missyscove

Yeah, except my pennies always fall out. :?


----------



## cheryl

*missyscove wrote:*


> I couldn't find my exact loafer, but they're alot likethese.http://www.shoes.com/stores/bass/product.asp?p=5011651%7EWomens%7CCasual%7CLoafers&amp;sc=BASS%5FWOMENS%5FDRESS&amp;variant_id=EC1032993
> 
> Stylish, huh.


ahhh ok,they look similar to the school shoes the kids here wear thatattend a private school except they don't have the penny thingy on it



cheryl


----------



## NZminilops

So that's what a loafer is! I always imagine aloafer as being someone 'loafing' around on the couch. Why you'd wannastick coins in your shoes is beyond me though . That sort of shoe youshowed has a different name here, I can't think what it is but it'ssomething to do with boats. That kind of style is usually for old menhere!

Speaking of coins, how does money go in your country?

NZ money
Coins:
5 cent (being phased out right now)
10 cent
20 cent
50 cent
1 dollar
2 dollar

Notes:
5 dollar
10 dollar
20 dollar
50 dollar
100 dollar


----------



## Haley

ours is:

coins:

1 cent

5 cent

10 cent

25 cent 

50 cent (half dollar, no one uses these)

1 dollar (also not really used)



notes:

1 dollar

2 dollar (no one uses these either)

5 dollar

10 dollar

20 dollar

100 dollar 

and I think theres maybe a 1000 but I wouldnt know about that! I thinkthats all, bt theres a lot of money out there that is more collectibleand not used.


----------



## Michaela

This is Northern Ireland (and England Scotland, Wales)

Coins

1p

2p

5p

10p

20p

50p

£1

£2

Notes

£5

£10

£20

£50

£100

Probably goes higher I'm not sure:?


----------



## missyscove

I'm going on a school trip to France, Belgium,and Switzerland over Easter break. My mom just went to ameeting for it. I had some euros leftover from my Italy triplast year, now I discover that Switzerland dosn't use Euros,ugh. I did really love the 2 euro cents. Socool.


----------



## Michaela

Me too Missycove! We always haveloadsof euros because they use them down south. When I went on askiing trip last year to Switzerland it was so annoying that they usedswiss francs! Then I went to Auschwitz in Poland earlier this year theydidn't use the euro either!:rollseyes

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx

i hate the 1cents and 2 cents they always fill my bag up


----------



## cheryl

*samixXx wrote: *


> i hate the 1cents and 2 cents they always fill my bag up


Ugh! tell me about it,we used to have the 1cent and 2cent pieceshere,and they were just dreadful,i was glad when they finally got ridof them,but the 5cent pieces can be just as bad lol



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

*Michaela wrote: *


> This is Northern Ireland (and England Scotland, Wales)
> 
> Coins
> 
> 1p
> 
> 2p
> 
> 5p
> 
> 10p
> 
> 20p
> 
> 50p
> 
> £1
> 
> £2
> 
> Notes
> 
> £5
> 
> £10
> 
> £20
> 
> £50
> 
> £100
> 
> Probably goes higher I'm not sure:?





Yeah thats what I have. I have never seen a £100 pound note before :shock:My how the other half live! lol

Aparently we are changing to Euros though in like 10 years, orsomething. I dont know. I dont want it to changethough

And about the shoes... We have Loafer shoes here, but to me they wouldbe backless shoes but the front like the one in the picture... 

http://rjbs.manxome.org/images/misc/moms_loafers.jpg

Yea so why would you want to put pennies in your shoes :?Andalso a loafer is something you use in a bath to scrub your back with,or what ever lol I have never used one before.


----------



## missyscove

> And also a loafer is something you use in a bath to scrub your back with, or what ever lol I have never used one before.




Actually, that's a loofa (sp), or at least that's what we call it.


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh! LOL My bad! I got confuddled! :foreheadsmack:


----------



## loplover

*minilops wrote: *


> I was also wondering today about the word potty (sorry if this hasalready been discussed), why on earth do some people call a toilet apotty? To me a potty would be a very small plastic thing you sit babieson to wean them off nappies.




I have no clue why we call it that- I think it may becuse we ask little kids "Do you have to go potty'"? 

But then I have no clue as to why we use that phase eather:dunno:


----------



## Linz_1987

Ok so what is a 'Motel'? Is it like a hotel? or is it what you call a hotel?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi a motel is usually a one or two story placeto rent rooms. They do not have bars orrestaurants. They are usually much cheaper thanHotels. (My aunt &amp; uncle use to own one years ago).

Soooska


----------



## cheryl

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Ok so what is a 'Motel'? Is it like a hotel? or isit what you call a hotel?


A motel here is like a hotel that alsoprovides accommodation



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987

Hmm so you can rent a room? or is it like anapartment? And do you rent it for however long youlike, like a house. Or is it like a hotel and you makebookings for a week etc?

Also what is a redneck?


----------



## naturestee

The rooms are like the ones in cheap hotels, andyou usually rent it by the night. Some motels and hotels letyou rent by the week or month for business visits or as a temporaryhome.

A redneck is a white person, usually one who grew up in the country,who is uncouth and usually uneducated. Usually poor and/orworking in menial jobs. And often proud of it too.Another slang term is "white trash" although those have city variantstoo. There's a whole series of jokes on you know you're aredneck if... (apologies if anyone is offended)

You know you're a redneck if:

If you have five cars in your yard, but your house is the most mobile.

If you go to your cousin's wedding to get a date.

You've been married three times and still have the same in-laws.

You consider a six-pack and a bug zapper high-quality entertainment.

The billboard that says "Say No to Crack" reminds you to pull up your jeans.

You think the last words to the Star Spangled Banner are "Gentlemen, start your engines!"


----------



## missyscove

I usually think of a redneck as a countrydweller, and white trash as an uneducated or just stupid-acting person,usually in a city (I see alot of white trash, alot of wealthy whitetrash, actually.) Redneck comes from the idea of a whiteperson who bends over, resulting in a sunburnt neck.


----------



## cheryl

I have never ever heard of a redneck!



cheryl


----------



## jasptobes

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> OK, so tous Brit's, a purse is where you put moneyin (a ladies, men call it a wallet). Americans its a bag (what we calla handbag)...
> 
> So what do Americans call a purse (what we put money in)?
> 
> My mum mainly wants to know
> 
> Sorry if it soundsconfussing!
> 
> Also my mum went on holiday to Toronto - she was at a hotel, eating herdinner. She asked the waitress for a napkin, and they laughed at her,and bought her back asanitry towel. Its just so funny!
> 
> Im not offending your language though, I would love to live in America!
> 
> There really isnt that much difference between our language though, butwhen the difference occurs some funny things can happen!


I guess I'm a bit older than most of the people in this forum, but Icall a handbag a purse, a wallet is what you put money in, male orfemale (in your purse of you're a gal ) and a napkin iswhat you use at the dinner table. A "feminine napkin" is what youchangein the restroom. 

Don't feel bad...I learned "Spain Spanish" when I was in High School.Imagine my embarrassment when I thought I was asking for a "cup" ofcoffee in Southern Mexico, and it translated into a "toilet bowl" fullof coffee. Aargh. I only found out years later why that woman gave mesuch an evil stare. 

Best remedy for losses in translation - smile, laugh, have a chuckle. No big deal. 

There really aren't any big differences between anybody. We just seem to have ways of articulating ourselves differently. 

Best to you and your Mum-


----------



## Linz_1987

This isnt to do with language etc. But I was just thinking...

It was my birthday yesterday! Whooopppiee! The 28th October....

Anyway as I was born in the UK on the 28th, if I was to move toaustralia for example, my birthday would be on the 27th in australia?Am I right? Or is that just a theory? :?I was justthinkin it yesterday as Cherly was asked the time and date where shelived yesterday and she is like a day behind. 

Anyone know if I am right? lol or will your birthday still be on the 28th october?


----------



## Michaela

I thought Australia were like ten hours ahead of us or something:?


----------



## missyscove

I think you would still say that your birthdaywas the 28th of October, though, yes, if your mother had been somewhereelse when she gave birth, the day might be different.


----------



## Linz_1987

Thats actually amazing that it could be on a different day Well it is to me anyway! lol



My friend has just come back from America (Boston) to see BarbaraStreisand in concert, and she bought me back a HUGE pack of OreoCookies :shock:And theywere'double stuf'! :shock:emphasizing thewordweretheywere very tasty indeed.


----------



## NZminilops

Australia and NZ should be ahead of most placesin the world, I know that a few small islands around NZ are the actualfirsts when it comes to welcoming in the new day and NZ is the firstlarge country to start each day over...does that make sense? ThenAustralia etc.

One thing I was thinking about today was the names for toys, I see alot of people say 'stuffed animal' on here and that always brings tomind that very thing - a dead animal that's had it's guts removed andbeen stuffed and preserved :faint:.

Even though I know that when people say that they are refering to toyswith polyester stuffing it still amuses me. We call stuffed animalssoft-toys here.

Regarding motels, I don't know about other places but here they aresort of like units/blocks/flats (perhaps apartments in the states?) andthey have their own kitchen which doesn't always include an oven butsometimes does.Otherwise you are expected to bring your own little gasoven with you. You rent them like you would a hotel room.


----------



## Linz_1987

Hah thats a good thought! I call themsoft toys, as they are not always stuffed 'animals' - they could belike a train or something.

But some people over here call them stuffed animals. I neverthought about the other meaning for it. We dont really have aname for that sort of animal stuffed, there just 'real life animalsthat have been stuffed' lol

We would call a motel an apartment then - self catering accomodation.


----------



## carrots

Its great to read all our quiry differance, lol. 

I dont know our word for stuffed animals either...... not that id want one.


----------



## Linz_1987

Heh! I got ripped off today from 10p!I got given my change, to go home and to find out it wasnt a 10p theygave me. But a quarter dollar! 

Im going to treasure it though! Yay cant wait to go to America some day!



I was watching an america video earlier and they said 'later'. But he said 'la-ter'

we say it laet-er.


----------



## carrots

Ive been to America once. I went to Florida wheni was a kid. Sometime in the future i want to go some where that notall tourists go to in America. I love the countryside so anything likethat would be great. 

Luv

Cat x


----------



## Linz_1987

Yesterday me and my friends were discussing how we say words differently - I mean english people.

We was discussing:

Scones = My friends say Scone as in Gone. But I say Scones... Hmm The other way:?lol 

Kebabs = My friends say Kebabs, and I say Kee-babs

Later = And we both say Laet-er (Recently the weather lady has been saying Later the american way.

Data = Date-er

Project = My friends say Project and I say Pro-ject

But what I am interested to know is do Americans say Kee-bab or Kebab?

Its really funny because if you say both Kebab and Keebab too much theyboth sound the same. Or with me because I say Keebab , I cantsay kebab :?lol

Confusing!


----------

